# I'm Seriously Considering Getting a Mac...



## PoliticalChic

I REALLY can't wait to get back on this board regularly for some spirited debates... For almost a month, I've been literally consumed with computer problems -- viruses, a computer dying, and two replacements that have been unsuccessful.  I've been a die-hard Dell fan for over 15 years, but after a month of contacting them on almost a daily basis and getting two computers that failed to connect consistently to the internet, I think I've given up on them.   The general quality of their technicians and customer care providers have gone down dramatically and because they have so many customers, I'm just another face in the crowd and they don't care that I've been a loyal customer for this many years.  

In a nutshell, the two replacement Dell desktops were getting intermittant internet connection and I know that the problem is NOT with the internet service provider (Optimum Online -- cable), modem, nor the router.  The reason I know this is that I have I have other computers that connected fine without interruption during this whole time.  

To the Mac Users:  Do any of you have PC's? and how easily are you able to use files between the Mac and PC?  For example if I use a Microsoft Excel document or Microsoft Word document, can I edit back and forth between the Mac and PC?

What is their tech service like?  Are they available for online, phone, and in-store support?  

We rely heavily on the computers for our homeschooling and I can't afford to spend more time troubleshooting and sending back more duds.  Thanks in advance for any input or suggestions you may have.


----------



## KittenKoder

Open Office works on Mac as well. 

OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite


----------



## Shogun

install ubuntu and look forward to quick, painless wifi compatibility!





Dells suck.  They really do.  Their pc prices are a direct reflection of numerous cut corners on the hardware end.  I'm kinda curious to what you mean, specifically, by "computers dying"... and, to be honest, network connection issues happen regardless.  Perhaps you just need to install a nic card instead of using the onboard pos that I'm betting your dell currently uses.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> install ubuntu and look forward to quick, painless wifi compatibility!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dells suck.  They really do.  Their pc prices are a direct reflection of numerous cut corners on the hardware end.  I'm kinda curious to what you mean, specifically, by "computers dying"... and, to be honest, network connection issues happen regardless.  Perhaps you just need to install a nic card instead of using the onboard pos that I'm betting your dell currently uses.



Do you ever have any real advice to offer or just ignorant rants about things you know nothing?


----------



## Steve Jobs

PoliticalChic said:


> To the Mac Users:  Do any of you have PC's? and how easily are you able to use files between the Mac and PC?  For example if I use a Microsoft Excel document or Microsoft Word document, can I edit back and forth between the Mac and PC?



In nearly all cases, yes. Microsoft Office is available for the Mac, so an Office document made on a Mac is going to look exactly the same on a PC, and vice-versa.



PoliticalChic said:


> What is their tech service like?  Are they available for online, phone, and in-store support?



Yes, and they speak English. 'Nuff said. 



PoliticalChic said:


> We rely heavily on the computers for our homeschooling and I can't afford to spend more time troubleshooting and sending back more duds.  Thanks in advance for any input or suggestions you may have.



Always get the most RAM, fastest processor and best graphics card you can afford (this really applies to all computers, not just Macs.) Also I'd recommend an external FireWire 800 hard drive for Time Machine backups. (These are labeled "for Mac" or "Mac edition" as they have FireWire 800 and come preformatted HFS+, the Mac file system.) Macs have read-only support for NTFS, the default Windows file system, so if you have an external hard drive that you used with a PC, you can copy your files from it to the Mac.

All I can think of for now.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Run Linux on your PC instead of windows 

I just replaced my dell that I bought in 1999 last night with a new dell.


----------



## Zoom-boing

We have Dell and don't have any problems.  We run Firefox rather than IE to access the internet and find it runs faster and better.  I know nothing about MACs except that they are expensive and there is a learning curve going from Microsoft to MAC.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Zoom-boing said:


> We have Dell and don't have any problems.  We run Firefox rather than IE to access the internet and find it runs faster and better.  I know nothing about MACs except that they are expensive and there is a learning curve going from Microsoft to MAC.



Yup firefox is good, i use internet exploder though.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> install ubuntu and look forward to quick, painless wifi compatibility!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dells suck.  They really do.  Their pc prices are a direct reflection of numerous cut corners on the hardware end.  I'm kinda curious to what you mean, specifically, by "computers dying"... and, to be honest, network connection issues happen regardless.  Perhaps you just need to install a nic card instead of using the onboard pos that I'm betting your dell currently uses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever have any real advice to offer or just ignorant rants about things you know nothing?
Click to expand...


hey bitch, Dells are notorious for cutting hardware corners.  You'd know that if you had anything more to add besides screaming ubuntu like a fucking doomsayer with a sandwich board convinced that the end is nigh.  Id have advised to get an actual nic card instead of the pos onboard option that come on dells as a standard.  But, since you clearly want to shill some gay fucking wannabe OS at people despite the cavalcade of fucking connection issues ubuntu ITSELF has I guess, again, you are going to have to forgive me for not taking your silly ass seriously on another computing thread.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> install ubuntu and look forward to quick, painless wifi compatibility!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dells suck.  They really do.  Their pc prices are a direct reflection of numerous cut corners on the hardware end.  I'm kinda curious to what you mean, specifically, by "computers dying"... and, to be honest, network connection issues happen regardless.  Perhaps you just need to install a nic card instead of using the onboard pos that I'm betting your dell currently uses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever have any real advice to offer or just ignorant rants about things you know nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey bitch, Dells are notorious for cutting hardware corners.  You'd know that if you had anything more to add besides screaming ubuntu like a fucking doomsayer with a sandwich board convinced that the end is nigh.  Id have advised to get an actual nic card instead of the pos onboard option that come on dells as a standard.  But, since you clearly want to shill some gay fucking wannabe OS at people despite the cavalcade of fucking connection issues ubuntu ITSELF has I guess, again, you are going to have to forgive me for not taking your silly ass seriously on another computing thread.
Click to expand...


Why so harsh...oh wait its shogun  

On a serious note my dell is STILL GOOD and its 10 years old.   I just figured it was time to get a PC with more than one processor and processors that are faster than 1.2 ghz.

Maybe other people have had problems but my 2 year old dell laptop and my 10 year old dell computer haven't failed me.

Now ACER on the other hand....yuck.


----------



## Shogun

if you open your dell you'll find MAYBE three expansion slots and probably nothing else.  Dells achieve lower prices by throwing as much junk on the motherboard as possible.  I'm betting that any problems the OP had with net connection could have been fixed with a 20 dollar nic card instead of pretending macs are some kind of computing panacea.


the masses of disillusioned ubuntu users who, ironically, discover that it's not error free understand my reaction to a goddamn clone like Koder.


----------



## Toro

Do it.

I crashed by third PC in a 18 months, I got so pissed off I literally walked into the store and bought a Mac on the spot.

A Mac is inferior if you do a lot of Office or if you play video games.  It also takes a bit of getting used to since the OS is different, and it is not quite as perfect as the True Apple Believers would like you to think.  However, I love my Mac, have had it for over three years now, and I ain't goin' back.


----------



## Annie

I love my mac. It's now nearly 5 years old and never a problem. I paid the bucks for Windows for Mac-necessary for school, though I've been liking the mac programs, which interface well with my online ed sites.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

You could buy 2 nice laptops, for what a MAC would cost.  Unless you have money to burn, it doesn't make sense to overspend. 

If you have to have Windows, consider HP.  If you don't have to have Windows, these people sell quality computers and have excellent customer service, should you ever need it. 

- system76, Inc.


----------



## sarahgop

i agree. get an HP  compaq  presario.


----------



## Toro

sarahgop said:


> i agree. get an HP  compaq  presario.



That was the third computer that crapped out on me.

Piece of junk.


----------



## Terry

PC,

If you decide not to go with a Mac I will tell you from my experience that Alienware has awesome tech support, and if you bought one of their great machines I would suggest buy the extended warranty for the tech issue alone.  I had my machine for 6 months, and my DVD rom wasn't being recognized. (it didn't show up on pc) I called the tech (24/7 live americans) and they took control of my PC to double check what I had done and they agreed with me that it was a bad IDE cable. They sent me 4 in the mail the next day!!!!!!!!  with instructions on how to install it. (I didn't need to know that)  

Best tech support ever in my opinion.  If you buy that extended Tech support they will actually send someone out to your house if they cannot fix it with you while on the phone.  

Alienware are more pricey then your Dell's but there is a reason and that is because they stand by their components and name.


----------



## Terry

PS the reason for the faulty IDE cable in the first place was one of their assembly guys creased it where he shouldn't have, and it sliced in half.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I have more computers than I have brains!  Simply too many computer toys.  At the present time I have a HP Touchscreen desktop computer and I have a total of 5 different PC laptop computers.  Several months ago I purchased a 17 inch Mac Powerbook Pro.  When I purchased it I also purchased Aperature and iWork.  I love the Mac.  It seems I can do things much easier on the Mac.  I would like to have a nice Mac desktop and I will get one when this one is no longer to my liking.  I have a lot of money tied up in a PC and multiple PC laptops that I wish I had invested in the Mac.  When it is the appropriate time I will switch over to all Mac computers.


----------



## Terry

Big Black Dog said:


> I have more computers than I have brains!  Simply too many computer toys.  At the present time I have a HP Touchscreen desktop computer and I have a total of 5 different PC laptop computers.  Several months ago I purchased a 17 inch Mac Powerbook Pro.  When I purchased it I also purchased Aperature and iWork.  I love the Mac.  It seems I can do things much easier on the Mac.  I would like to have a nice Mac desktop and I will get one when this one is no longer to my liking.  I have a lot of money tied up in a PC and multiple PC laptops that I wish I had invested in the Mac.  When it is the appropriate time I will switch over to all Mac computers.


You do not need all those laptops so you can mail me one!


----------



## PeterS

PoliticalChic said:


> I REALLY can't wait to get back on this board regularly for some spirited debates... For almost a month, I've been literally consumed with computer problems -- viruses, a computer dying, and two replacements that have been unsuccessful.  I've been a die-hard Dell fan for over 15 years, but after a month of contacting them on almost a daily basis and getting two computers that failed to connect consistently to the internet, I think I've given up on them.   The general quality of their technicians and customer care providers have gone down dramatically and because they have so many customers, I'm just another face in the crowd and they don't care that I've been a loyal customer for this many years.
> 
> In a nutshell, the two replacement Dell desktops were getting intermittant internet connection and I know that the problem is NOT with the internet service provider (Optimum Online -- cable), modem, nor the router.  The reason I know this is that I have I have other computers that connected fine without interruption during this whole time.
> 
> To the Mac Users:  Do any of you have PC's? and how easily are you able to use files between the Mac and PC?  For example if I use a Microsoft Excel document or Microsoft Word document, can I edit back and forth between the Mac and PC?
> 
> What is their tech service like?  Are they available for online, phone, and in-store support?
> 
> We rely heavily on the computers for our homeschooling and I can't afford to spend more time troubleshooting and sending back more duds.  Thanks in advance for any input or suggestions you may have.



I vote for Mac. My wife has a Mac at home and I have a PC plus laptop from my office. I am not a geek so don't know the technical reason but Mac's are just much more easy to use plus they seldom have any problems. My wife replaces her Mac because she wants new technology and I replace my PC's because the technology fails...but I guess you already knew that.


----------



## Diuretic

Shogun said:


> if you open your dell you'll find MAYBE three expansion slots and probably nothing else.  Dells achieve lower prices by throwing as much junk on the motherboard as possible.  I'm betting that any problems the OP had with net connection could have been fixed with a 20 dollar nic card instead of pretending macs are some kind of computing panacea.
> 
> 
> the masses of disillusioned ubuntu users who, ironically, discover that it's not error free understand my reaction to a goddamn clone like Koder.



Of course it's not error free.  But it's good to use.  I'm running Karmic which is in beta and near-release candidate condition and the only problem I have had is Compiz, my video card (not top line, just average) and MPlayer don't like each other.  But that's easily fixed.  Don't put people off Ubuntu by making out it's error-ridden, if it was I for one wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Barb

PoliticalChic said:


> I REALLY can't wait to get back on this board regularly for some spirited debates... For almost a month, I've been literally consumed with computer problems -- viruses, a computer dying, and two replacements that have been unsuccessful.  I've been a die-hard Dell fan for over 15 years, but after a month of contacting them on almost a daily basis and getting two computers that failed to connect consistently to the internet, I think I've given up on them.   The general quality of their technicians and customer care providers have gone down dramatically and because they have so many customers, I'm just another face in the crowd and they don't care that I've been a loyal customer for this many years.
> 
> In a nutshell, the two replacement Dell desktops were getting intermittant internet connection and I know that the problem is NOT with the internet service provider (Optimum Online -- cable), modem, nor the router.  The reason I know this is that I have I have other computers that connected fine without interruption during this whole time.
> 
> To the Mac Users:  Do any of you have PC's? and how easily are you able to use files between the Mac and PC?  For example if I use a Microsoft Excel document or Microsoft Word document, can I edit back and forth between the Mac and PC?
> 
> What is their tech service like?  Are they available for online, phone, and in-store support?
> 
> We rely heavily on the computers for our homeschooling and I can't afford to spend more time troubleshooting and sending back more duds.  Thanks in advance for any input or suggestions you may have.



You can get office for mac, and all your files will transfer. I don't like the office software apple puts out (probably because I wasn't used to it) and converted to office for mac. The rest? I don't have to buy "protection" because Mac doesn't need it, and haven't had to call tech support in the last year. Apple does have support, and classes in the store nearest you. Macs are superior machines, I would never go back to a pc.


----------



## sitarro

I'm staying out of this discussion.


----------



## Diuretic

sitarro said:


> I'm staying out of this discussion.



Me too.

But we know you like Macs for photos....oh sorry, I was staying out of it wasn't I?  

They do very good a-v work for sure.  Seriously.


----------



## alan1

Terry said:


> PC,
> 
> If you decide not to go with a Mac I will tell you from my experience that Alienware has awesome tech support, and if you bought one of their great machines I would suggest buy the extended warranty for the tech issue alone.  I had my machine for 6 months, and my DVD rom wasn't being recognized. (it didn't show up on pc) I called the tech (24/7 live americans) and they took control of my PC to double check what I had done and they agreed with me that it was a bad IDE cable. They sent me 4 in the mail the next day!!!!!!!!  with instructions on how to install it. (I didn't need to know that)
> 
> Best tech support ever in my opinion.  If you buy that extended Tech support they will actually send someone out to your house if they cannot fix it with you while on the phone.
> 
> Alienware are more pricey then your Dell's but there is a reason and that is because they stand by their components and name.



I heard Dell bought out Alienware, so I would expect their quality and customer service to go downhill.


----------



## Shogun

Diuretic said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you open your dell you'll find MAYBE three expansion slots and probably nothing else.  Dells achieve lower prices by throwing as much junk on the motherboard as possible.  I'm betting that any problems the OP had with net connection could have been fixed with a 20 dollar nic card instead of pretending macs are some kind of computing panacea.
> 
> 
> the masses of disillusioned ubuntu users who, ironically, discover that it's not error free understand my reaction to a goddamn clone like Koder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's not error free.  But it's good to use.  I'm running Karmic which is in beta and near-release candidate condition and the only problem I have had is Compiz, my video card (not top line, just average) and MPlayer don't like each other.  But that's easily fixed.  Don't put people off Ubuntu by making out it's error-ridden, if it was I for one wouldn't recommend it.
Click to expand...




wysiwyg.  You get what you pay for.  Ubuntu is like the continued failures while trying to finally achieve the Colonels fried chicken recipe.  The ONLY reason i'd use ubuntu is if my copies of windows OSs were stolen.  and then, only until I bought another copy of windows.  Go tell all those wifi stalled motherfuckers across the numerous ubuntu help forums all about about what is easily fixed.  Ubuntu truly is the cum catcher tattoo and tongue stud of operating systems.  circumstantially trendy but quickly embarrassing.


----------



## Ringel05

Big Black Dog said:


> I have more computers than I have brains!  Simply too many computer toys.  At the present time I have a HP Touchscreen desktop computer and I have a total of 5 different PC laptop computers.  Several months ago I purchased a 17 inch Mac Powerbook Pro.  When I purchased it I also purchased Aperature and iWork.  I love the Mac.  It seems I can do things much easier on the Mac.  I would like to have a nice Mac desktop and I will get one when this one is no longer to my liking.  I have a lot of money tied up in a PC and multiple PC laptops that I wish I had invested in the Mac.  When it is the appropriate time I will switch over to all Mac computers.



Damn BBD, you're like me.  I have 3 working desktops with 1 more under construction.  Four others for parts and three working laptops.  The ones my wife uses is an HP media center struggling along on Vista and an older Thinkpad running XP.  My other 3 have dual boot XP / Ubuntu on one desktop and the laptop and Ubuntu only on the other desktop.  I've finally decided the new one will get Ubuntu, I find I use it much more frequently now and with the new version of Ubuntu, the Linux distro is becoming user friendlier with every release.  For me it's simpler, easier to use and much faster then the windows versions, but like I said that's just me.
Choice of OS is simple, use what you like, change if you want, they all have their positives and negatives for each individual.


----------



## Diuretic

Shogun said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you open your dell you'll find MAYBE three expansion slots and probably nothing else.  Dells achieve lower prices by throwing as much junk on the motherboard as possible.  I'm betting that any problems the OP had with net connection could have been fixed with a 20 dollar nic card instead of pretending macs are some kind of computing panacea.
> 
> 
> the masses of disillusioned ubuntu users who, ironically, discover that it's not error free understand my reaction to a goddamn clone like Koder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's not error free.  But it's good to use.  I'm running Karmic which is in beta and near-release candidate condition and the only problem I have had is Compiz, my video card (not top line, just average) and MPlayer don't like each other.  But that's easily fixed.  Don't put people off Ubuntu by making out it's error-ridden, if it was I for one wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wysiwyg.  You get what you pay for.  Ubuntu is like the continued failures while trying to finally achieve the Colonels fried chicken recipe.  The ONLY reason i'd use ubuntu is if my copies of windows OSs were stolen.  and then, only until I bought another copy of windows.  Go tell all those wifi stalled motherfuckers across the numerous ubuntu help forums all about about what is easily fixed.  Ubuntu truly is the cum catcher tattoo and tongue stud of operating systems.  circumstantially trendy but quickly embarrassing.
Click to expand...


Yes there are numerous help forums so most problems can be fixed quickly.  I haven't got wireless so I can't comment on those issues but I will acknowledge them.  As far as Ubuntu being fashionable, I think that's your reference, it will probably suffer the fate of popular things in the geekosphere, it becomes widely available to us non-tech type people and attracts the derision of the geeks.  I'm just glad it works, fashion isn't on my mind.  The good thing for me about Ubuntu (and Linux generally) is that it doesn't require that bloody activation bullshit that Microsoft forces on people.  It was that corporate terrorism that saw me try out Linux because I couldn't re-install XP Pro because I'd re-installed it too many times.  Well fuck that, it was a licensed copy and Microsoft was telling me I couldn't use it again.  So I missed the Vista debacle.


----------



## editec

I used to love MACs. I've still got MACs gathering dust in my basement.  Four of them, I think.

 I sold thousands of them to schools here in Maine back in the last century.

But AFAIC they're too expensive for what one gets for them.


----------



## sitarro

editec said:


> I used to love MACs. I've still got MACs gathering dust in my basement.  Four of them, I think.
> 
> I sold thousands of them to schools here in Maine back in the last century.
> 
> But AFAIC they're too expensive for what one gets for them.




A Honda Accord is more expensive than a Kia, drive one of those.

I can see why you wouldn't want to spend extra money for a reliable machine and OS, you can post the garbage you do, with the cheapest pile of shit from Korea. Those of us with deadlines feel a need for a machine we can count on........... the MAC is it. When I work on mine I never need to think about anything but the work, the machine is in the background starting up quick and running without a hiccup. 

Windows 7, what a joke, what will that compare to, OS 10.2............ Snow Leopard is 10.6.


----------



## Diuretic

I hope you're not getting that data loss bug with Snow Leopard.


----------



## Zander

I've never had a problem with my MAC. I have owned an IMAC, and a G-4 Power book. Both were great. No viruses. No problems.


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love MACs. I've still got MACs gathering dust in my basement.  Four of them, I think.
> 
> I sold thousands of them to schools here in Maine back in the last century.
> 
> But AFAIC they're too expensive for what one gets for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Honda Accord is more expensive than a Kia, drive one of those.
> 
> I can see why you wouldn't want to spend extra money for a reliable machine and OS, you can post the garbage you do, with the cheapest pile of shit from Korea. Those of us with deadlines feel a need for a machine we can count on........... the MAC is it. When I work on mine I never need to think about anything but the work, the machine is in the background starting up quick and running without a hiccup.
> 
> Windows 7, what a joke, what will that compare to, OS 10.2............ Snow Leopard is 10.6.
Click to expand...


feel free to ask the minuscule market of users who will choose snow leopard over win7.


----------



## Oddball

As shitty as Vista has been, I ain't holding my breath on Windoze 7.

My old laptop that just crapped out after an IE8 update will get Ubuntu, as soon as the latest version becomes available.

I'll make do with another machine with XP in the meantime.


----------



## sitarro

Diuretic said:


> I hope you're not getting that data loss bug with Snow Leopard.



One of the things that I like about Apple is the support. Before you even know there is a problem, Apple sends a notice with an update that takes care of security and any other problems that have been discovered. Within a day of installing 10.6, I received an update from Apple...... 10.6.1. I also received updates for my Epson printer and the latest iTunes.


----------



## Andrew2382

Please don't get a mac


----------



## Varth Dader

Toro said:


> ...
> A Mac is inferior ....



Very good point!


----------



## Shogun

Dude said:


> As shitty as Vista has been, I ain't holding my breath on Windoze 7.
> 
> My old laptop that just crapped out after an IE8 update will get Ubuntu, *as soon as the latest version becomes available.*
> 
> I'll make do with another machine with XP in the meantime.



get used to saying that.


----------



## Ringel05

Shogun said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> As shitty as Vista has been, I ain't holding my breath on Windoze 7.
> 
> My old laptop that just crapped out after an IE8 update will get Ubuntu, *as soon as the latest version becomes available.*
> 
> I'll make do with another machine with XP in the meantime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get used to saying that.
Click to expand...


What, making do with XP or that windows products are unnecessarily code bloated and have a tendency to crash?


----------



## Shogun

Ringel05 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> As shitty as Vista has been, I ain't holding my breath on Windoze 7.
> 
> My old laptop that just crapped out after an IE8 update will get Ubuntu, *as soon as the latest version becomes available.*
> 
> I'll make do with another machine with XP in the meantime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get used to saying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, making do with XP or that windows products are unnecessarily code bloated and have a tendency to crash?
Click to expand...


go tell it to your 5 buddies in a room full of windows users, homey.


----------



## Ringel05

Shogun said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> get used to saying that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, making do with XP or that windows products are unnecessarily code bloated and have a tendency to crash?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> go tell it to your 5 buddies in a room full of windows users, homey.
Click to expand...


Well Skippy, I use windows on some of my computers also at home and in the office so I'm in a position to compare and contrast.  I have always stated that OS us is a personal decision based on one's likes and needs but who says I can't point out the obvious.  There is no denying windows is code bloated, instated of rewriting software to make it more efficient and more secure they keep applying band aide patches on top of flawed code.
Besides where did I say windows was not the number one OS in use by home and office users today and why do you feel the need to defend windows at every turn?


----------



## Shogun

Ringel05 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What, making do with XP or that windows products are unnecessarily code bloated and have a tendency to crash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go tell it to your 5 buddies in a room full of windows users, homey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Skippy, I use windows on some of my computers also at home and in the office so I'm in a position to compare and contrast.  I have always stated that OS us is a personal decision based on one's likes and needs but who says I can't point out the obvious.  There is no denying windows is code bloated, instated of rewriting software to make it more efficient and more secure they keep applying band aide patches on top of flawed code.
> Besides where did I say windows was not the number one OS in use by home and office users today and why do you feel the need to defend windows at every turn?
Click to expand...


snarky fucking replies won't make windows any less of the power train behemoth that stomps a nice sized mud hole in the ass of competing os's.  Your opinion of what is flawed code is a joke you and, again, your five buddies in a room full of hundreds can enjoy.


----------



## Ringel05

Shogun said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> go tell it to your 5 buddies in a room full of windows users, homey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Skippy, I use windows on some of my computers also at home and in the office so I'm in a position to compare and contrast.  I have always stated that OS us is a personal decision based on one's likes and needs but who says I can't point out the obvious.  There is no denying windows is code bloated, instated of rewriting software to make it more efficient and more secure they keep applying band aide patches on top of flawed code.
> Besides where did I say windows was not the number one OS in use by home and office users today and why do you feel the need to defend windows at every turn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> snarky fucking replies won't make windows any less of the power train behemoth that stomps a nice sized mud hole in the ass of competing os's.  Your opinion of what is flawed code is a joke you and, again, your five buddies in a room full of hundreds can enjoy.
Click to expand...


Whatever Skippy.


----------



## Shogun

make sure you tell yourself that well into the first quarter of next year as, once again, windows OS dominates the shit out of computing options.  Go pay your mac tax and use leopard all you want.


----------



## Ringel05

Shogun said:


> make sure you tell yourself that well into the first quarter of next year as, once again, windows OS dominates the shit out of computing options.  Go pay your mac tax and use leopard all you want.



So?  Never said it wasn't the dominant OS.  Besides Skippy, I don't use Mac, so once again, whatever.


----------



## KittenKoder

Ubuntu has been and will always be decades ahead of Windoze, which is really sad.


----------



## KittenKoder

Ringel05 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> make sure you tell yourself that well into the first quarter of next year as, once again, windows OS dominates the shit out of computing options.  Go pay your mac tax and use leopard all you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?  Never said it wasn't the dominant OS.  Besides Skippy, I don't use Mac, so once again, whatever.
Click to expand...


Shogut thinks that the most popular thing is always the best product. He's a moron when it comes to tech.


----------



## Oddball

Shogun said:


> snarky fucking replies won't make windows any less of the power train behemoth that stomps a nice sized mud hole in the ass of competing os's.  Your opinion of what is flawed code is a joke you and, again, your five buddies in a room full of hundreds can enjoy.


McDonald's sells a shitload of crappy hamburgers, too....What's that prove?


----------



## Diuretic

If an os is distributed at no cost to the user, is it "competing" with other commercial os?  It is a threat for sure but I'm not sure if it's actually competing.


----------



## Shogun

Dude said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> snarky fucking replies won't make windows any less of the power train behemoth that stomps a nice sized mud hole in the ass of competing os's.  Your opinion of what is flawed code is a joke you and, again, your five buddies in a room full of hundreds can enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> McDonald's sells a shitload of crappy hamburgers, too....What's that prove?
Click to expand...


it proves that mcdonalds makes better hamburgers than some bum giving away free rat burgers in the alley.

any other questions?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> make sure you tell yourself that well into the first quarter of next year as, once again, windows OS dominates the shit out of computing options.  Go pay your mac tax and use leopard all you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?  Never said it wasn't the dominant OS.  Besides Skippy, I don't use Mac, so once again, whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shogut thinks that the most popular thing is always the best product. He's a moron when it comes to tech.
Click to expand...


...says the nutter whose expertise I could cram in a thimble and still have enough room for her brain....

go salivate over your betamax and laserdisc, beyotch.


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?  Never said it wasn't the dominant OS.  Besides Skippy, I don't use Mac, so once again, whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogut thinks that the most popular thing is always the best product. He's a moron when it comes to tech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...says the nutter whose expertise I could cram in a thimble and still have enough room for her brain....
> 
> go salivate over your betamax and laserdisc, beyotch.
Click to expand...


Hey Shogun,
What do you do on your computer besides the lame ass insult posts. Kitten produces animation, I produce photography and illustrations........ show us some of your work........ or do you just play nerd games?


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shogut thinks that the most popular thing is always the best product. He's a moron when it comes to tech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the nutter whose expertise I could cram in a thimble and still have enough room for her brain....
> 
> go salivate over your betamax and laserdisc, beyotch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Shogun,
> What do you do on your computer besides the lame ass insult posts. Kitten produces animation, I produce photography and illustrations........ show us some of your work........ or do you just play nerd games?
Click to expand...





are you trying to compare dick lengths here?  Fucking around with photoshop and tinkering with open source animation software is hardly producing anything.  Let's see your name on a product and i'll be impressed.  Shit, you take your gay fucking three page mac wizards WAAAAAY to seriously.


----------



## Ringel05

Shogun said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> snarky fucking replies won't make windows any less of the power train behemoth that stomps a nice sized mud hole in the ass of competing os's.  Your opinion of what is flawed code is a joke you and, again, your five buddies in a room full of hundreds can enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> McDonald's sells a shitload of crappy hamburgers, too....What's that prove?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it proves that mcdonalds makes better hamburgers than some bum giving away free rat burgers in the alley.
> 
> any other questions?
Click to expand...


No it simply proves that McDs has better advertising and years of market presence, plus the fact that most Americans are willing to settle for an inferior product.  Speaking of McDs, it's funny how many people claim they don't eat there but do or they only eat there because of the price deals or just to keep their kids happy.  Uuuummmmm.


----------



## Shogun

Ringel05 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> McDonald's sells a shitload of crappy hamburgers, too....What's that prove?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it proves that mcdonalds makes better hamburgers than some bum giving away free rat burgers in the alley.
> 
> any other questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it simply proves that McDs has better advertising and years of market presence, plus the fact that most Americans are willing to settle for an inferior product.  Speaking of McDs, it's funny how many people claim they don't eat there but do or they only eat there because of the price deals or just to keep their kids happy.  Uuuummmmm.
Click to expand...


oh yea.. im sure you would really munch on a free rat burger from the bum in the alley instead of a big mac.  

sure.


I tellya.. mcd's sure is a fucking icon of fail every time it builds another store across the globe!


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the nutter whose expertise I could cram in a thimble and still have enough room for her brain....
> 
> go salivate over your betamax and laserdisc, beyotch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shogun,
> What do you do on your computer besides the lame ass insult posts. Kitten produces animation, I produce photography and illustrations........ show us some of your work........ or do you just play nerd games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you trying to compare dick lengths here?  Fucking around with photoshop and tinkering with open source animation software is hardly producing anything.  Let's see your name on a product and i'll be impressed.  Shit, you take your gay fucking three page mac wizards WAAAAAY to seriously.
Click to expand...


Just as I thought, big talk, produce nothing........... must be a loyal democrat.


----------



## Ringel05

Shogun said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> it proves that mcdonalds makes better hamburgers than some bum giving away free rat burgers in the alley.
> 
> any other questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it simply proves that McDs has better advertising and years of market presence, plus the fact that most Americans are willing to settle for an inferior product.  Speaking of McDs, it's funny how many people claim they don't eat there but do or they only eat there because of the price deals or just to keep their kids happy.  Uuuummmmm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh yea.. im sure you would really munch on a free rat burger from the bum in the alley instead of a big mac.
> 
> sure.
> 
> 
> I tellya.. mcd's sure is a fucking icon of fail every time it builds another store across the globe!
Click to expand...


Gee Skippy, comprehension isn't your strong suit is it.


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shogun,
> What do you do on your computer besides the lame ass insult posts. Kitten produces animation, I produce photography and illustrations........ show us some of your work........ or do you just play nerd games?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you trying to compare dick lengths here?  Fucking around with photoshop and tinkering with open source animation software is hardly producing anything.  Let's see your name on a product and i'll be impressed.  Shit, you take your gay fucking three page mac wizards WAAAAAY to seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as I thought, big talk, produce nothing........... must be a loyal democrat.
Click to expand...


just as I thought..  throw down a gauntlet and then back away with no posted products of his own outside of laughably fucking around with a 3 page wizard.  

Must be a tick on the atrophied nutsack of steve jobs.


----------



## Shogun

Ringel05 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it simply proves that McDs has better advertising and years of market presence, plus the fact that most Americans are willing to settle for an inferior product.  Speaking of McDs, it's funny how many people claim they don't eat there but do or they only eat there because of the price deals or just to keep their kids happy.  Uuuummmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea.. im sure you would really munch on a free rat burger from the bum in the alley instead of a big mac.
> 
> sure.
> 
> 
> I tellya.. mcd's sure is a fucking icon of fail every time it builds another store across the globe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee Skippy, comprehension isn't your strong suit is it.
Click to expand...


facts don't seem to be yours.  

after all... CLEARLY it's just marketing that causes people to eat at mcds!  They could literally offer a McShit and fries and, as long as there are ads, people will eat it.





yea... something like that.


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you trying to compare dick lengths here?  Fucking around with photoshop and tinkering with open source animation software is hardly producing anything.  Let's see your name on a product and i'll be impressed.  Shit, you take your gay fucking three page mac wizards WAAAAAY to seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I thought, big talk, produce nothing........... must be a loyal democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just as I thought..  throw down a gauntlet and then back away with no posted products of his own outside of laughably fucking around with a 3 page wizard.
> 
> Must be a tick on the atrophied nutsack of steve jobs.
Click to expand...


I've posted some of my work, so has Kitten.......... where's yours?


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I thought, big talk, produce nothing........... must be a loyal democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just as I thought..  throw down a gauntlet and then back away with no posted products of his own outside of laughably fucking around with a 3 page wizard.
> 
> Must be a tick on the atrophied nutsack of steve jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted some of my work, so has Kitten.......... where's yours?
Click to expand...


I said products, lil guy.  Not adding a single layer to the images that came with your photoshop suite.  It doesn't impress me on iota that you diddle around with a program.  I you are not selling what you make then you have no reason to climb onto a high horse, baggage master.


----------



## Ringel05

Shogun said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea.. im sure you would really munch on a free rat burger from the bum in the alley instead of a big mac.
> 
> sure.
> 
> 
> I tellya.. mcd's sure is a fucking icon of fail every time it builds another store across the globe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee Skippy, comprehension isn't your strong suit is it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> facts don't seem to be yours.
> 
> after all... CLEARLY it's just marketing that causes people to eat at mcds!  They could literally offer a McShit and fries and, as long as there are ads, people will eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea... something like that.
Click to expand...


Ok, _*reading*_ and comprehension are both issues with you.  You only chose to focus one the one point I made and inapproprately attach it to the whole.  Very interesting.


----------



## Shogun

Ringel05 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee Skippy, comprehension isn't your strong suit is it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> facts don't seem to be yours.
> 
> after all... CLEARLY it's just marketing that causes people to eat at mcds!  They could literally offer a McShit and fries and, as long as there are ads, people will eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea... something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, _*reading*_ and comprehension are both issues with you.  You only chose to focus one the one point I made and inapproprately attach it to the whole.  Very interesting.
Click to expand...


Yea, i'd probably slowly back away from your position in this thread too, dude.




after all.. it's the MARKETING that makes windows and mcds popular products.. COULDN'T be the products themselves.. noooooo...


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> just as I thought..  throw down a gauntlet and then back away with no posted products of his own outside of laughably fucking around with a 3 page wizard.
> 
> Must be a tick on the atrophied nutsack of steve jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted some of my work, so has Kitten.......... where's yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said products, lil guy.  Not adding a single layer to the images that came with your photoshop suite.  It doesn't impress me on iota that you diddle around with a program.  I you are not selling what you make then you have no reason to climb onto a high horse, baggage master.
Click to expand...


Actually, my golf course shots have been used in over 100 books that we have produced. I've also done the illustrations for 25 of those.  An assortment were also used in a hardback book on Spectacular Golf Holes Of Texas. 

This illustration was created in Illustrator and Photoshop from scratch. I have no idea what you are talking about when you say "images that came with your photoshop suite"







What is your name on dick master?


----------



## Shogun

um, I guess i'll just have to take your word for it...  




and, come on.. is that what you are bragging about?  You've got layers and are using the airbrush to make a rather half assed illustration of a birdseye view of a golf course.  HR Geiger you are not.  You can go ahead and climb down from your podium now.


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> baggage master.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious shithead, is this suppose to bother me? How would you know what I do if I wouldn't have written about it on this board, obviously I'm not ashamed of working part time for a major airline that provides me with ridiculous benefits, if I was I would have kept it hidden. Next weekend, when I get over the flu, I just might fly to Paris for lunch, First Class, for free.
> 
> What do you do dipshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> um, I guess i'll just have to take your word for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, come on.. is that what you are bragging about?  You've got layers and are using the airbrush to make a rather half assed illustration of a birdseye view of a golf course.  HR Geiger you are not.  You can go ahead and climb down from your podium now.



HR Geiger? Did you mean Hans Ruedi Giger? Did I ever claim to be a world renowned illustrator?
Half assed eh, you do one.......... oh, that's right, you just play kid's games on your lousy windoe box. That "half assed" illustration made me 2 grand, you'll have to take my word on that too. Judging by what you have written, you know nothing about Photoshop except for the word layers.


----------



## Ringel05

Shogun said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> facts don't seem to be yours.
> 
> after all... CLEARLY it's just marketing that causes people to eat at mcds!  They could literally offer a McShit and fries and, as long as there are ads, people will eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea... something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, _*reading*_ and comprehension are both issues with you.  You only chose to focus one the one point I made and inapproprately attach it to the whole.  Very interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, i'd probably slowly back away from your position in this thread too, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after all.. it's the MARKETING that makes windows and mcds popular products.. COULDN'T be the products themselves.. noooooo...
Click to expand...


Once again, you continue to have a challenge with reading and comprehension.  The question is, is it willfull?


----------



## sitarro

While in a recession Apple sells more computers and iphones than any other quarter.......... what a joke of a company.


US EARNINGS WRAP: Apple Smashes Views, TI Sees Higher Demand - WSJ.com


Apple Smashes Views Again; Stock Hits New High

Apple Inc.'s (AAPL) fiscal fourth-quarter profit jumped 47% as the company sold more Macintosh computers and iPhones than in any previous quarter, which helped drive revenue. Shares were up 6.4% to $202 in after-hours trading, hitting a new high, as the company's latest results easily beat analysts' expectations


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> um, I guess i'll just have to take your word for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, come on.. is that what you are bragging about?  You've got layers and are using the airbrush to make a rather half assed illustration of a birdseye view of a golf course.  HR Geiger you are not.  You can go ahead and climb down from your podium now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HR Geiger? Did you mean Hans Ruedi Giger? Did I ever claim to be a world renowned illustrator?
> Half assed eh, you do one.......... oh, that's right, you just play kid's games on your lousy windoe box. That "half assed" illustration made me 2 grand, you'll have to take my word on that too. Judging by what you have written, you know nothing about Photoshop except for the word layers.
Click to expand...





gosh, I sure did ruffle YOUR feathers!  I wonder why!



Hey, when you get done glamorizing your failure of a life and rationalizing both your fantasy jaunt to Europe AND your piece of shit computing choices feel free to go find my luggage.  Thanks!

And, again, I told you exactly how you created that image.  You did nothing profound.  hell, I bet you threw that together about 3 minutes after watching a fucking youtube video.  Next time you throw down the gauntlet make sure to bring you A game, servant.



ps... it's pretty laughable when your iconic computing company makes MOST OF IT'S REVENUE FROM MP3 PLAYERS AND CELL PHONES.





yea.  impressive.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Get a Dell 

And no its not because I have shares of their stock still.


----------



## Annie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Get a Dell
> 
> And no its not because I have shares of their stock still.



My first Dell was good, though not as good as my first Presario or Gateway. The second of each sucked big time! Then I went Mac, still have it.


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> um, I guess i'll just have to take your word for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, come on.. is that what you are bragging about?  You've got layers and are using the airbrush to make a rather half assed illustration of a birdseye view of a golf course.  HR Geiger you are not.  You can go ahead and climb down from your podium now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HR Geiger? Did you mean Hans Ruedi Giger? Did I ever claim to be a world renowned illustrator?
> Half assed eh, you do one.......... oh, that's right, you just play kid's games on your lousy windoe box. That "half assed" illustration made me 2 grand, you'll have to take my word on that too. Judging by what you have written, you know nothing about Photoshop except for the word layers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gosh, I sure did ruffle YOUR feathers!  I wonder why!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, when you get done glamorizing your failure of a life and rationalizing both your fantasy jaunt to Europe AND your piece of shit computing choices feel free to go find my luggage.  Thanks!
> 
> And, again, I told you exactly how you created that image.  You did nothing profound.  hell, I bet you threw that together about 3 minutes after watching a fucking youtube video.  Next time you throw down the gauntlet make sure to bring you A game, servant.
> 
> 
> 
> ps... it's pretty laughable when your iconic computing company makes MOST OF IT'S REVENUE FROM MP3 PLAYERS AND CELL PHONES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea.  impressive.
Click to expand...


This will be my last response to you, you have no credibility, you are obviously ashamed of what you do for a living, why bother even arguing with you. I'm now guessing you're actually just a pimple faced little fat boy playing video games with your Windoes powered PC in your mommy's room........ really, you should ask her to buy you a machine for yourself....... faggot.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the nutter whose expertise I could cram in a thimble and still have enough room for her brain....
> 
> go salivate over your betamax and laserdisc, beyotch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shogun,
> What do you do on your computer besides the lame ass insult posts. Kitten produces animation, I produce photography and illustrations........ show us some of your work........ or do you just play nerd games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you trying to compare dick lengths here?  Fucking around with photoshop and tinkering with open source animation software is hardly producing anything.  Let's see your name on a product and i'll be impressed.  Shit, you take your gay fucking three page mac wizards WAAAAAY to seriously.
Click to expand...


 I thought you were just naive, but now I see ... you're a Microsucks robot. 

Google = All Ubuntu
Yahoo = All Linux
France, Germany, Poland ... many other governments = Linux/Unix
Youtube = Ubuntu/Kubuntu

AOL = Microsucks
MSNBC = Microsucks
Hannity = Microsucks

Seriously .... I am a beginner with animation, yet with the open source I can still do more than many who have spent decades with Microsucks wannabe CAD programs that barely render. Haven't seen much of Sitarro's work but I am sure it's better than anything you have made ... ever. I am currently writing my third game, first one was not popular, second one I fucked up the server and couldn't find out where I did, this newest one though is coming along tight. What have you done? I also install and manage servers for small businesses, and turn away many requests for my work from others (databases and synchronizations are my specialty). How many companies are asking for your work? How many companies even care what you think? Seriously, if you like McDonalds burgers over the safer, healthier, and better quality ones, have at it, just don't lie and tell us that McDonald's makes a better burger just because they sell more of them.


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> HR Geiger? Did you mean Hans Ruedi Giger? Did I ever claim to be a world renowned illustrator?
> Half assed eh, you do one.......... oh, that's right, you just play kid's games on your lousy windoe box. That "half assed" illustration made me 2 grand, you'll have to take my word on that too. Judging by what you have written, you know nothing about Photoshop except for the word layers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gosh, I sure did ruffle YOUR feathers!  I wonder why!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, when you get done glamorizing your failure of a life and rationalizing both your fantasy jaunt to Europe AND your piece of shit computing choices feel free to go find my luggage.  Thanks!
> 
> And, again, I told you exactly how you created that image.  You did nothing profound.  hell, I bet you threw that together about 3 minutes after watching a fucking youtube video.  Next time you throw down the gauntlet make sure to bring you A game, servant.
> 
> 
> 
> ps... it's pretty laughable when your iconic computing company makes MOST OF IT'S REVENUE FROM MP3 PLAYERS AND CELL PHONES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea.  impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This will be my last response to you, you have no credibility, you are obviously ashamed of what you do for a living, why bother even arguing with you. I'm now guessing you're actually just a pimple faced little fat boy playing video games with your Windoes powered PC in your mommy's room........ really, you should ask her to buy you a machine for yourself....... faggot.
Click to expand...


it's no secret that I work in HR, buddy.  LOVE IT.  You see, stability doesn't mean having to get a side job at the airport.  Now go fetch my bags.


----------



## Oddball

Shogun said:


> it's no secret that I work in HR, buddy.


Yeah....right.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Shogun,
> What do you do on your computer besides the lame ass insult posts. Kitten produces animation, I produce photography and illustrations........ show us some of your work........ or do you just play nerd games?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you trying to compare dick lengths here?  Fucking around with photoshop and tinkering with open source animation software is hardly producing anything.  Let's see your name on a product and i'll be impressed.  Shit, you take your gay fucking three page mac wizards WAAAAAY to seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you were just naive, but now I see ... you're a Microsucks robot.
> 
> Google = All Ubuntu
> Yahoo = All Linux
> France, Germany, Poland ... many other governments = Linux/Unix
> Youtube = Ubuntu/Kubuntu
> 
> AOL = Microsucks
> MSNBC = Microsucks
> Hannity = Microsucks
> 
> Seriously .... I am a beginner with animation, yet with the open source I can still do more than many who have spent decades with Microsucks wannabe CAD programs that barely render. Haven't seen much of Sitarro's work but I am sure it's better than anything you have made ... ever. I am currently writing my third game, first one was not popular, second one I fucked up the server and couldn't find out where I did, this newest one though is coming along tight. What have you done? I also install and manage servers for small businesses, and turn away many requests for my work from others (databases and synchronizations are my specialty). How many companies are asking for your work? How many companies even care what you think? Seriously, if you like McDonalds burgers over the safer, healthier, and better quality ones, have at it, just don't lie and tell us that McDonald's makes a better burger just because they sell more of them.
Click to expand...


yea yea yea.. and your invisible friend tells you that you are hot too.  Go back to talking into your mirror kitten smalley.


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gosh, I sure did ruffle YOUR feathers!  I wonder why!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, when you get done glamorizing your failure of a life and rationalizing both your fantasy jaunt to Europe AND your piece of shit computing choices feel free to go find my luggage.  Thanks!
> 
> And, again, I told you exactly how you created that image.  You did nothing profound.  hell, I bet you threw that together about 3 minutes after watching a fucking youtube video.  Next time you throw down the gauntlet make sure to bring you A game, servant.
> 
> 
> 
> ps... it's pretty laughable when your iconic computing company makes MOST OF IT'S REVENUE FROM MP3 PLAYERS AND CELL PHONES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea.  impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my last response to you, you have no credibility, you are obviously ashamed of what you do for a living, why bother even arguing with you. I'm now guessing you're actually just a pimple faced little fat boy playing video games with your Windoes powered PC in your mommy's room........ really, you should ask her to buy you a machine for yourself....... faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's no secret that I work in HR, buddy.  LOVE IT.  You see, stability doesn't mean having to get a side job at the airport.  Now go fetch my bags.
Click to expand...


Let me guess, the shocking pink bag with pink ribbons on it and a 12 inch dildo in it, right? If I see it I'll take a shit in it and send it to Narita by way of Guam.


----------



## edthecynic

PoliticalChic said:


> I REALLY can't wait to get back on this board regularly for some spirited debates... For almost a month, I've been literally consumed with computer problems -- viruses, a computer dying, and two replacements that have been unsuccessful.  I've been a die-hard Dell fan for over 15 years, but after a month of contacting them on almost a daily basis and getting two computers that failed to connect consistently to the internet, I think I've given up on them.   The general quality of their technicians and customer care providers have gone down dramatically and because they have so many customers, I'm just another face in the crowd and they don't care that I've been a loyal customer for this many years.
> 
> In a nutshell, the two replacement Dell desktops were getting intermittant internet connection and I know that the problem is NOT with the internet service provider (Optimum Online -- cable), modem, nor the router.  The reason I know this is that I have I have other computers that connected fine without interruption during this whole time.
> 
> To the Mac Users:  Do any of you have PC's? and* how easily are you able to use files between the Mac and PC?*  For example if I use a Microsoft Excel document or Microsoft Word document, can I edit back and forth between the Mac and PC?
> 
> What is their tech service like?  Are they available for online, phone, and in-store support?
> 
> We rely heavily on the computers for our homeschooling and I can't afford to spend more time troubleshooting and sending back more duds.  Thanks in advance for any input or suggestions you may have.


If you get an Intel Mac, you can have the Mac OS, Windoze, and Linix running at the same time if you use the program "Parallels Desktop." You will be able to copy and paste between operating systems so you will still be able to use any Windoze programs you might need while using the Mac for safe easy virus free internet access. MS Office runs on both Windoze and Macs. MS tends only to update the Windoze version sooner than the Mac version.

The top of the line Intel Mac towers hold 4 hard drives and 16 GB of ram, so you could dedicate one HD and 4GB of ram each to 4 different operating systems and have all 4 running smoothly at the same time. NICE!


----------



## Diuretic

I have a confession to make.  I only like Linux and open source because I'm allergic to shrinkwrap.


----------



## Varth Dader

Diuretic said:


> I have a confession to make.  I only like Linux and open source because I'm allergic to shrinkwrap.



Open source and freeware are an affront to capitalism.


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my last response to you, you have no credibility, you are obviously ashamed of what you do for a living, why bother even arguing with you. I'm now guessing you're actually just a pimple faced little fat boy playing video games with your Windoes powered PC in your mommy's room........ really, you should ask her to buy you a machine for yourself....... faggot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's no secret that I work in HR, buddy.  LOVE IT.  You see, stability doesn't mean having to get a side job at the airport.  Now go fetch my bags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess, the shocking pink bag with pink ribbons on it and a 12 inch dildo in it, right? If I see it I'll take a shit in it and send it to Narita by way of Guam.
Click to expand...



Be sure that you do!  You probably don't need any more additions to your 2am collection.  Lord fucking knows how many dildos and nighties you've "confiscated" already.  Who needs a lunchtime jaunt to France when you've got perks like free toys for your asshole, eh creepy guy?


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's no secret that I work in HR, buddy.  LOVE IT.  You see, stability doesn't mean having to get a side job at the airport.  Now go fetch my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, the shocking pink bag with pink ribbons on it and a 12 inch dildo in it, right? If I see it I'll take a shit in it and send it to Narita by way of Guam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure that you do!  You probably don't need any more additions to your 2am collection.  Lord fucking knows how many dildos and nighties you've "confiscated" already.  Who needs a lunchtime jaunt to France when you've got perks like free toys for your asshole, eh creepy guy?
Click to expand...


That's the best you could come up with after working on it overnight?........... pretty weak........ simplistic, typical, unoriginal and childish........... a lot like WINDOES. 
Stick to your windum PC H.R. boy, that's all they're good for, keeping track of an actual worker's attendance.......... and they aren't that good at that. The H.R. pencil necks are the most disliked busy bodies and screw ups at our company, we have to constantly check their shitty work so we don't get cheated out of our money because of their incompetence.

Still waiting to see the copy of my work, you did say it would only take you 3 minutes didn't you, you'll do it in layers right? Mr. know it all is exposed as nothing but an attendance checker, a kid's video game player.


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, the shocking pink bag with pink ribbons on it and a 12 inch dildo in it, right? If I see it I'll take a shit in it and send it to Narita by way of Guam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure that you do!  You probably don't need any more additions to your 2am collection.  Lord fucking knows how many dildos and nighties you've "confiscated" already.  Who needs a lunchtime jaunt to France when you've got perks like free toys for your asshole, eh creepy guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the best you could come up with after working on it overnight?........... pretty weak........ simplistic, typical, unoriginal and childish........... a lot like WINDOES.
> Stick to your windum PC H.R. boy, that's all they're good for, keeping track of an actual worker's attendance.......... and they aren't that good at that. The H.R. pencil necks are the most disliked busy bodies and screw ups at our company, we have to constantly check their shitty work so we don't get cheated out of our money because of their incompetence.
> 
> Still waiting to see the copy of my work, you did say it would only take you 3 minutes didn't you, you'll do it in layers right? Mr. know it all is exposed as nothing but an attendance checker, a kid's video game player.
Click to expand...


don't you mean, "dominating the fuck out of your pansy ass  kinda like how MS DOMINATES OS's and platforms"?  Yea, kinda figures that a Justin Long would mix that up.  

I will stick to windows, baggage boy.  And so will the rest of the multitudes that prop MS miles above your silly little three page mac wizard ass.  You don't see us crying like a little bitch about your kind much like nobody bothers to mourn stomped ants.  Indeed, it's your constant OS envy that illustrates the punchline of your forum input.

ps, toots.. I garenfuckingtee the airline you work for would rather have HR than part time baggage handler.  The More You Know...  It's funny that you think otherwise.  Every time you get paid you should be kissing HR ass.  But, I guess I AM talking to a lowly baggage clerk so your business experience probably isn't much to brag about.




and yes, you used layers and the airbrush.  big fucking deal.  I assure you that you won't be hired by EA Games to create courses any time soon.  Indeed, if that is the sum total of your trophy use of a mac.. well..  I guess we know why you have a part time job slinging luggage for people like me who issue your check.


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure that you do!  You probably don't need any more additions to your 2am collection.  Lord fucking knows how many dildos and nighties you've "confiscated" already.  Who needs a lunchtime jaunt to France when you've got perks like free toys for your asshole, eh creepy guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best you could come up with after working on it overnight?........... pretty weak........ simplistic, typical, unoriginal and childish........... a lot like WINDOES.
> Stick to your windum PC H.R. boy, that's all they're good for, keeping track of an actual worker's attendance.......... and they aren't that good at that. The H.R. pencil necks are the most disliked busy bodies and screw ups at our company, we have to constantly check their shitty work so we don't get cheated out of our money because of their incompetence.
> 
> Still waiting to see the copy of my work, you did say it would only take you 3 minutes didn't you, you'll do it in layers right? Mr. know it all is exposed as nothing but an attendance checker, a kid's video game player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't you mean, "dominating the fuck out of your pansy ass  kinda like how MS DOMINATES OS's and platforms"?  Yea, kinda figures that a Justin Long would mix that up.
> 
> I will stick to windows, baggage boy.  And so will the rest of the multitudes that prop MS miles above your silly little three page mac wizard ass.  You don't see us crying like a little bitch about your kind much like nobody bothers to mourn stomped ants.  Indeed, it's your constant OS envy that illustrates the punchline of your forum input.
> 
> ps, toots.. I garenfuckingtee the airline you work for would rather have HR than part time baggage handler.  The More You Know...  It's funny that you think otherwise.  Every time you get paid you should be kissing HR ass.  But, I guess I AM talking to a lowly baggage clerk so your business experience probably isn't much to brag about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, you used layers and the airbrush.  big fucking deal.  I assure you that you won't be hired by EA Games to create courses any time soon.  Indeed, if that is the sum total of your trophy use of a mac.. well..  I guess we know why you have a part time job slinging luggage for people like me who issue your check.
Click to expand...


Those that can't do, sit in cubicles screwing up the checks for those that actually produce. Have you busted anyone for being late today........ wow, what talent it must take to do what you do......... pencil neck.

Oh and dumbass, I didn't paint it with an airbrush, real or in Photoshop. You don't have a clue how I produced that illustration, stick to playing solitaire on company time while waiting to catch someone calling in sick, who isn't.

Oh and as for EA Bullshit Games, they called me years ago to ask for some of my photography of Torrey Pines Golf Club, we had done their yardage book(which the city of San Diego fucked us on). EA was putting together their Tiger Woods game. As is typical of those types of businesses, they didn't want to pay for anything but they did offer to give me photo credit.......... wow, that with $2.79 and I could get a Venti Americano from Starbucks. You think you know so much about the business world and the business of photography and in reality, you know nothing but taking calls about company insurance.


----------



## Ringel05

Varth Dader said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a confession to make.  I only like Linux and open source because I'm allergic to shrinkwrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open source and freeware are an affront to capitalism.
Click to expand...


Capitalist pig!


----------



## sitarro

PoliticalChic said:


> I REALLY can't wait to get back on this board regularly for some spirited debates... For almost a month, I've been literally consumed with computer problems -- viruses, a computer dying, and two replacements that have been unsuccessful.  I've been a die-hard Dell fan for over 15 years, but after a month of contacting them on almost a daily basis and getting two computers that failed to connect consistently to the internet, I think I've given up on them.   The general quality of their technicians and customer care providers have gone down dramatically and because they have so many customers, I'm just another face in the crowd and they don't care that I've been a loyal customer for this many years.
> 
> In a nutshell, the two replacement Dell desktops were getting intermittant internet connection and I know that the problem is NOT with the internet service provider (Optimum Online -- cable), modem, nor the router.  The reason I know this is that I have I have other computers that connected fine without interruption during this whole time.
> 
> To the Mac Users:  Do any of you have PC's? and how easily are you able to use files between the Mac and PC?  For example if I use a Microsoft Excel document or Microsoft Word document, can I edit back and forth between the Mac and PC?
> 
> What is their tech service like?  Are they available for online, phone, and in-store support?
> 
> We rely heavily on the computers for our homeschooling and I can't afford to spend more time troubleshooting and sending back more duds.  Thanks in advance for any input or suggestions you may have.



Go to Apple.com, they released their new iMACs and MAC books today with an amazing new mouse. Get acquainted with the models and then go to an Apple store and be blown away. The iMAC's screen is incredible, the new one is 27 inches! Photography and graphics magazines are saying it is the truest color they have ever seen. I have a 24" I bought in May, I love it. The new ones will support 16 GIGs of RAM and a 2 TB harddrive.
It also comes with a wireless keyboard and a new mouse that is pretty amazing........ watch the video.


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best you could come up with after working on it overnight?........... pretty weak........ simplistic, typical, unoriginal and childish........... a lot like WINDOES.
> Stick to your windum PC H.R. boy, that's all they're good for, keeping track of an actual worker's attendance.......... and they aren't that good at that. The H.R. pencil necks are the most disliked busy bodies and screw ups at our company, we have to constantly check their shitty work so we don't get cheated out of our money because of their incompetence.
> 
> Still waiting to see the copy of my work, you did say it would only take you 3 minutes didn't you, you'll do it in layers right? Mr. know it all is exposed as nothing but an attendance checker, a kid's video game player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you mean, "dominating the fuck out of your pansy ass  kinda like how MS DOMINATES OS's and platforms"?  Yea, kinda figures that a Justin Long would mix that up.
> 
> I will stick to windows, baggage boy.  And so will the rest of the multitudes that prop MS miles above your silly little three page mac wizard ass.  You don't see us crying like a little bitch about your kind much like nobody bothers to mourn stomped ants.  Indeed, it's your constant OS envy that illustrates the punchline of your forum input.
> 
> ps, toots.. I garenfuckingtee the airline you work for would rather have HR than part time baggage handler.  The More You Know...  It's funny that you think otherwise.  Every time you get paid you should be kissing HR ass.  But, I guess I AM talking to a lowly baggage clerk so your business experience probably isn't much to brag about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, you used layers and the airbrush.  big fucking deal.  I assure you that you won't be hired by EA Games to create courses any time soon.  Indeed, if that is the sum total of your trophy use of a mac.. well..  I guess we know why you have a part time job slinging luggage for people like me who issue your check.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those that can't do, sit in cubicles screwing up the checks for those that actually produce. Have you busted anyone for being late today........ wow, what talent it must take to do what you do......... pencil neck.
> 
> Oh and dumbass, I didn't paint it with an airbrush, real or in Photoshop. You don't have a clue how I produced that illustration, stick to playing solitaire on company time while waiting to catch someone calling in sick, who isn't.
> 
> Oh and as for EA Bullshit Games, they called me years ago to ask for some of my photography of Torrey Pines Golf Club, we had done their yardage book(which the city of San Diego fucked us on). EA was putting together their Tiger Woods game. As is typical of those types of businesses, they didn't want to pay for anything but they did offer to give me photo credit.......... wow, that with $2.79 and I could get a Venti Americano from Starbucks. You think you know so much about the business world and the business of photography and in reality, you know nothing but taking calls about company insurance.
Click to expand...












Tell me more about your expertise, baggage handler!



WOW.


and yea, dude.. I'm SURE you are telling the truth when you claim that EA Games tracked you down for your baggage handler off hours piddling crap!  Again, I guess we'll just have to take your word for it, anonymous superstar.  I guess all the great illustrators work behind the scenes at airports.




Like I said, drone, you can polish the turd of your existence all you need to but, at the end of the day, My Kind is more valuable than YOUR kind.  go ahead and let that fact send you into a seething rage.  If layoffs were imminent guess which one of us would be out of a job... Go ahead and ponder that while you push a cart full of carry ons to the tarmac.


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't you mean, "dominating the fuck out of your pansy ass  kinda like how MS DOMINATES OS's and platforms"?  Yea, kinda figures that a Justin Long would mix that up.
> 
> I will stick to windows, baggage boy.  And so will the rest of the multitudes that prop MS miles above your silly little three page mac wizard ass.  You don't see us crying like a little bitch about your kind much like nobody bothers to mourn stomped ants.  Indeed, it's your constant OS envy that illustrates the punchline of your forum input.
> 
> ps, toots.. I garenfuckingtee the airline you work for would rather have HR than part time baggage handler.  The More You Know...  It's funny that you think otherwise.  Every time you get paid you should be kissing HR ass.  But, I guess I AM talking to a lowly baggage clerk so your business experience probably isn't much to brag about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, you used layers and the airbrush.  big fucking deal.  I assure you that you won't be hired by EA Games to create courses any time soon.  Indeed, if that is the sum total of your trophy use of a mac.. well..  I guess we know why you have a part time job slinging luggage for people like me who issue your check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those that can't do, sit in cubicles screwing up the checks for those that actually produce. Have you busted anyone for being late today........ wow, what talent it must take to do what you do......... pencil neck.
> 
> Oh and dumbass, I didn't paint it with an airbrush, real or in Photoshop. You don't have a clue how I produced that illustration, stick to playing solitaire on company time while waiting to catch someone calling in sick, who isn't.
> 
> Oh and as for EA Bullshit Games, they called me years ago to ask for some of my photography of Torrey Pines Golf Club, we had done their yardage book(which the city of San Diego fucked us on). EA was putting together their Tiger Woods game. As is typical of those types of businesses, they didn't want to pay for anything but they did offer to give me photo credit.......... wow, that with $2.79 and I could get a Venti Americano from Starbucks. You think you know so much about the business world and the business of photography and in reality, you know nothing but taking calls about company insurance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about your expertise, baggage handler!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> and yea, dude.. I'm SURE you are telling the truth when you claim that EA Games tracked you down for your baggage handler off hours piddling crap!  Again, I guess we'll just have to take your word for it, anonymous superstar.  I guess all the great illustrators work behind the scenes at airports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, drone, you can polish the turd of your existence all you need to but, at the end of the day, My Kind is more valuable than YOUR kind.  go ahead and let that fact send you into a seething rage.  If layoffs were imminent guess which one of us would be out of a job... Go ahead and ponder that while you push a cart full of carry ons to the tarmac.
Click to expand...


Ya know what pencil dick, I don't give a shit what some anonymous HR dimwit believes(I believe you are an HR person, who would lie about that?). It is more obvious now that you are nothing but a sad sack that spends his day in a cubicle criticizing those that actually do something, you criticize out of jealousy for those that actually have a talent at anything, pathetic life you have there. What a waste of time you are, I actually thought from your big talk that you were actually in the business of creating something, anything. Turns out you just push paper around in your dark little cubicle all day, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those that can't do, sit in cubicles screwing up the checks for those that actually produce. Have you busted anyone for being late today........ wow, what talent it must take to do what you do......... pencil neck.
> 
> Oh and dumbass, I didn't paint it with an airbrush, real or in Photoshop. You don't have a clue how I produced that illustration, stick to playing solitaire on company time while waiting to catch someone calling in sick, who isn't.
> 
> Oh and as for EA Bullshit Games, they called me years ago to ask for some of my photography of Torrey Pines Golf Club, we had done their yardage book(which the city of San Diego fucked us on). EA was putting together their Tiger Woods game. As is typical of those types of businesses, they didn't want to pay for anything but they did offer to give me photo credit.......... wow, that with $2.79 and I could get a Venti Americano from Starbucks. You think you know so much about the business world and the business of photography and in reality, you know nothing but taking calls about company insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about your expertise, baggage handler!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> and yea, dude.. I'm SURE you are telling the truth when you claim that EA Games tracked you down for your baggage handler off hours piddling crap!  Again, I guess we'll just have to take your word for it, anonymous superstar.  I guess all the great illustrators work behind the scenes at airports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, drone, you can polish the turd of your existence all you need to but, at the end of the day, My Kind is more valuable than YOUR kind.  go ahead and let that fact send you into a seething rage.  If layoffs were imminent guess which one of us would be out of a job... Go ahead and ponder that while you push a cart full of carry ons to the tarmac.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya know what pencil dick, I don't give a shit what some anonymous HR dimwit believes(I believe you are an HR person, who would lie about that?). It is more obvious now that you are nothing but a sad sack that spends his day in a cubicle criticizing those that actually do something, you criticize out of jealousy for those that actually have a talent at anything, pathetic life you have there. What a waste of time you are, I actually thought from your big talk that you were actually in the business of creating something, anything. Turns out you just push paper around in your dark little cubicle all day, I feel sorry for you.
Click to expand...


You don't have to feel sorry for me, duder.  I have an office while you have a part time job.  I win.  It's not jealously, lil guy; it's reality.  When you manage to do more than make me laugh with bullshit EA Games fantasies while parading paint by number level illustrations you can go ahead and feel special.  Until then..  well.. looks like you can go ahead and put your gloves back on and take some suitcases to the loading dock.  You can talk about creating things all you want but you are the guy who threw down a frilly gauntlet about producing something, not me.  Don't let your bleeding pussy become all depressed when I'm not as impressed with your effort as you seem to think I should be.

now get back to work before I dock you an hour.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about your expertise, baggage handler!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> and yea, dude.. I'm SURE you are telling the truth when you claim that EA Games tracked you down for your baggage handler off hours piddling crap!  Again, I guess we'll just have to take your word for it, anonymous superstar.  I guess all the great illustrators work behind the scenes at airports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, drone, you can polish the turd of your existence all you need to but, at the end of the day, My Kind is more valuable than YOUR kind.  go ahead and let that fact send you into a seething rage.  If layoffs were imminent guess which one of us would be out of a job... Go ahead and ponder that while you push a cart full of carry ons to the tarmac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know what pencil dick, I don't give a shit what some anonymous HR dimwit believes(I believe you are an HR person, who would lie about that?). It is more obvious now that you are nothing but a sad sack that spends his day in a cubicle criticizing those that actually do something, you criticize out of jealousy for those that actually have a talent at anything, pathetic life you have there. What a waste of time you are, I actually thought from your big talk that you were actually in the business of creating something, anything. Turns out you just push paper around in your dark little cubicle all day, I feel sorry for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel sorry for me, duder.  I have an office while you have a part time job.  I win.  It's not jealously, lil guy; it's reality.  When you manage to do more than make me laugh with bullshit EA Games fantasies while parading paint by number level illustrations you can go ahead and feel special.  Until then..  well.. looks like you can go ahead and put your gloves back on and take some suitcases to the loading dock.  You can talk about creating things all you want but you are the guy who threw down a frilly gauntlet about producing something, not me.  Don't let your bleeding pussy become all depressed when I'm not as impressed with your effort as you seem to think I should be.
> 
> now get back to work before I dock you an hour.
Click to expand...


It just goes to show how ridiculous the rep system is, that an asswipe office hand like you , could have a rep power count of 232.


----------



## KittenKoder

Varth Dader said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a confession to make.  I only like Linux and open source because I'm allergic to shrinkwrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open source and freeware are an affront to capitalism.
Click to expand...


Not really, many pay to use software packages are actually spin offs from open source. What open source does allows program code to be tested and perfected before being used in an application you pay for. Even the World of Warcraft game engine started off as open source, you are paying mostly for the multimedia involved in it. Hell, I could write a World of Warcraft applet if I wanted to waste all that time (would take decades for me to make all that media as I am not that good of an artist yet), the old models are even available for free now since they upgraded to a new file format (which is still open source by the way). Open source actually pushes Capitalism, it drives creativity and innovation because it also gives companies an oppertunity to find great designers when they need them. It's part of how I got discovered for network development.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about your expertise, baggage handler!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> and yea, dude.. I'm SURE you are telling the truth when you claim that EA Games tracked you down for your baggage handler off hours piddling crap!  Again, I guess we'll just have to take your word for it, anonymous superstar.  I guess all the great illustrators work behind the scenes at airports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, drone, you can polish the turd of your existence all you need to but, at the end of the day, My Kind is more valuable than YOUR kind.  go ahead and let that fact send you into a seething rage.  If layoffs were imminent guess which one of us would be out of a job... Go ahead and ponder that while you push a cart full of carry ons to the tarmac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know what pencil dick, I don't give a shit what some anonymous HR dimwit believes(I believe you are an HR person, who would lie about that?). It is more obvious now that you are nothing but a sad sack that spends his day in a cubicle criticizing those that actually do something, you criticize out of jealousy for those that actually have a talent at anything, pathetic life you have there. What a waste of time you are, I actually thought from your big talk that you were actually in the business of creating something, anything. Turns out you just push paper around in your dark little cubicle all day, I feel sorry for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel sorry for me, duder.  I have an office while you have a part time job.  I win.  It's not jealously, lil guy; it's reality.  When you manage to do more than make me laugh with bullshit EA Games fantasies while parading paint by number level illustrations you can go ahead and feel special.  Until then..  well.. looks like you can go ahead and put your gloves back on and take some suitcases to the loading dock.  You can talk about creating things all you want but you are the guy who threw down a frilly gauntlet about producing something, not me.  Don't let your bleeding pussy become all depressed when I'm not as impressed with your effort as you seem to think I should be.
> 
> now get back to work before I dock you an hour.
Click to expand...


Want to bet I could get a job with EA looooong before you could?


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know what pencil dick, I don't give a shit what some anonymous HR dimwit believes(I believe you are an HR person, who would lie about that?). It is more obvious now that you are nothing but a sad sack that spends his day in a cubicle criticizing those that actually do something, you criticize out of jealousy for those that actually have a talent at anything, pathetic life you have there. What a waste of time you are, I actually thought from your big talk that you were actually in the business of creating something, anything. Turns out you just push paper around in your dark little cubicle all day, I feel sorry for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel sorry for me, duder.  I have an office while you have a part time job.  I win.  It's not jealously, lil guy; it's reality.  When you manage to do more than make me laugh with bullshit EA Games fantasies while parading paint by number level illustrations you can go ahead and feel special.  Until then..  well.. looks like you can go ahead and put your gloves back on and take some suitcases to the loading dock.  You can talk about creating things all you want but you are the guy who threw down a frilly gauntlet about producing something, not me.  Don't let your bleeding pussy become all depressed when I'm not as impressed with your effort as you seem to think I should be.
> 
> now get back to work before I dock you an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It just goes to show how ridiculous the rep system is, that an asswipe office hand like you , could have a rep power count of 232.
Click to expand...



more like the two bobs...  Remember, cheap labor, lift with your legs and not with your back.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know what pencil dick, I don't give a shit what some anonymous HR dimwit believes(I believe you are an HR person, who would lie about that?). It is more obvious now that you are nothing but a sad sack that spends his day in a cubicle criticizing those that actually do something, you criticize out of jealousy for those that actually have a talent at anything, pathetic life you have there. What a waste of time you are, I actually thought from your big talk that you were actually in the business of creating something, anything. Turns out you just push paper around in your dark little cubicle all day, I feel sorry for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel sorry for me, duder.  I have an office while you have a part time job.  I win.  It's not jealously, lil guy; it's reality.  When you manage to do more than make me laugh with bullshit EA Games fantasies while parading paint by number level illustrations you can go ahead and feel special.  Until then..  well.. looks like you can go ahead and put your gloves back on and take some suitcases to the loading dock.  You can talk about creating things all you want but you are the guy who threw down a frilly gauntlet about producing something, not me.  Don't let your bleeding pussy become all depressed when I'm not as impressed with your effort as you seem to think I should be.
> 
> now get back to work before I dock you an hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want to bet I could get a job with EA looooong before you could?
Click to expand...


yes, as a matter of fact.  Your silly fucking tech fantasy is just as much of a joke as the bag boy's.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel sorry for me, duder.  I have an office while you have a part time job.  I win.  It's not jealously, lil guy; it's reality.  When you manage to do more than make me laugh with bullshit EA Games fantasies while parading paint by number level illustrations you can go ahead and feel special.  Until then..  well.. looks like you can go ahead and put your gloves back on and take some suitcases to the loading dock.  You can talk about creating things all you want but you are the guy who threw down a frilly gauntlet about producing something, not me.  Don't let your bleeding pussy become all depressed when I'm not as impressed with your effort as you seem to think I should be.
> 
> now get back to work before I dock you an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to bet I could get a job with EA looooong before you could?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, as a matter of fact.  Your silly fucking tech fantasy is just as much of a joke as the bag boy's.
Click to expand...


 Hmm ... fantasy ... naw, just scrapped that project because I lost interest in it. But even the online hosts are offering me free services just for increasing their traffic.


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel sorry for me, duder.  I have an office while you have a part time job.  I win.  It's not jealously, lil guy; it's reality.  When you manage to do more than make me laugh with bullshit EA Games fantasies while parading paint by number level illustrations you can go ahead and feel special.  Until then..  well.. looks like you can go ahead and put your gloves back on and take some suitcases to the loading dock.  You can talk about creating things all you want but you are the guy who threw down a frilly gauntlet about producing something, not me.  Don't let your bleeding pussy become all depressed when I'm not as impressed with your effort as you seem to think I should be.
> 
> now get back to work before I dock you an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to bet I could get a job with EA looooong before you could?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, as a matter of fact.  Your silly fucking tech fantasy is just as much of a joke as the bag boy's.
Click to expand...


I would ask again to see some of your work but who wants to look at attendance records or time clock punch cards? Office nerd.


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want to bet I could get a job with EA looooong before you could?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, as a matter of fact.  Your silly fucking tech fantasy is just as much of a joke as the bag boy's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would ask again to see some of your work but who wants to look at attendance records or time clock punch cards? Office nerd.
Click to expand...


Clearly, large businesses that value HR more than part time baggage labor does.  Go ask your boss all about it, bottom of the foodchain.








ps, Win7 is released today.  Why don't you go get yourself a real OS to make up for all those years you were getting "jet set illustrator" mixed up with "Gloves wearing baggage handler on the tarmac".


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, as a matter of fact.  Your silly fucking tech fantasy is just as much of a joke as the bag boy's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would ask again to see some of your work but who wants to look at attendance records or time clock punch cards? Office nerd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly, large businesses that value HR more than part time baggage labor does.  Go ask your boss all about it, bottom of the foodchain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps, Win7 is released today.  Why don't you go get yourself a real OS to make up for all those years you were getting "jet set illustrator" mixed up with "Gloves wearing baggage handler on the tarmac".
Click to expand...


When you learn something about computers, come back to us and talk, until then, keep relying on your tech support for answers, we love telling people like you how it is because you are so gullible.


----------



## Shogun

blah blah blah.  Go waste your day writing up another pos waste of bytes, koder.  Even your name is fucking farcical.  


ps, weren't YOU the one showing off YOUR boner for apple tech support?    I'll go ahead and chock that up as another instance of you unwittingly pwning yourself.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> blah blah blah.  Go waste your day writing up another pos waste of bytes, koder.  Even your name is fucking farcical.
> 
> 
> ps, weren't YOU the one showing off YOUR boner for apple tech support?    I'll go ahead and chock that up as another instance of you unwittingly pwning yourself.



Um .. you are the one "pwning" yourself, WoW fanboy, and you did it yet again.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah.  Go waste your day writing up another pos waste of bytes, koder.  Even your name is fucking farcical.
> 
> 
> ps, weren't YOU the one showing off YOUR boner for apple tech support?    I'll go ahead and chock that up as another instance of you unwittingly pwning yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um .. you are the one "pwning" yourself, WoW fanboy, and you did it yet again.
Click to expand...



praytell.  Why don't you elaborate instead of just throwing shit out that you desperately hope will stick, fat girl.  Again, you were the shill for macs because of their big bad tech support and here you are pointing a finger at me over tech support?



I guess it gets confusing keeping all of your grandeur fantasies in a row, eh?


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah.  Go waste your day writing up another pos waste of bytes, koder.  Even your name is fucking farcical.
> 
> 
> ps, weren't YOU the one showing off YOUR boner for apple tech support?    I'll go ahead and chock that up as another instance of you unwittingly pwning yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um .. you are the one "pwning" yourself, WoW fanboy, and you did it yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> praytell.  Why don't you elaborate instead of just throwing shit out that you desperately hope will stick, fat girl.  Again, you were the shill for macs because of their big bad tech support and here you are pointing a finger at me over tech support?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it gets confusing keeping all of your grandeur fantasies in a row, eh?
Click to expand...


You just can't stop making yourself look like a fool, can you?


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah.  Go waste your day writing up another pos waste of bytes, koder.  Even your name is fucking farcical.
> 
> 
> ps, weren't YOU the one showing off YOUR boner for apple tech support?    I'll go ahead and chock that up as another instance of you unwittingly pwning yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um .. you are the one "pwning" yourself, WoW fanboy, and you did it yet again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> praytell.  Why don't you elaborate instead of just throwing shit out that you desperately hope will stick, fat girl.  Again, you were the shill for macs because of their big bad tech support and here you are pointing a finger at me over tech support?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it gets confusing keeping all of your grandeur fantasies in a row, eh?
Click to expand...


Kitten has never been a shill for Macs, you're reaching for anything and continuing to show that you aren't bright enough to do anything else besides check attendance and tardiness. Found your stapler yet? Nerd.


----------



## KittenKoder

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um .. you are the one "pwning" yourself, WoW fanboy, and you did it yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> praytell.  Why don't you elaborate instead of just throwing shit out that you desperately hope will stick, fat girl.  Again, you were the shill for macs because of their big bad tech support and here you are pointing a finger at me over tech support?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it gets confusing keeping all of your grandeur fantasies in a row, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kitten has never been a shill for Macs, you're reaching for anything and continuing to show that *you aren't bright enough to do anything else besides check attendance and tardiness.* Found your stapler yet? Nerd.
Click to expand...


That's about it to.


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um .. you are the one "pwning" yourself, WoW fanboy, and you did it yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> praytell.  Why don't you elaborate instead of just throwing shit out that you desperately hope will stick, fat girl.  Again, you were the shill for macs because of their big bad tech support and here you are pointing a finger at me over tech support?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it gets confusing keeping all of your grandeur fantasies in a row, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kitten has never been a shill for Macs, you're reaching for anything and continuing to show that you aren't bright enough to do anything else besides check attendance and tardiness.
Click to expand...


I can literally quote her going on and on and on about how great tech support is for macs.  Seriously, plebe, maybe if you took a few minutes out of your say to know what you are talking about...  during your 15 minute break, perhaps.


Would you like to see how stupid your post is or are you content wallowing in your own ignorance, bell hop?


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> praytell.  Why don't you elaborate instead of just throwing shit out that you desperately hope will stick, fat girl.  Again, you were the shill for macs because of their big bad tech support and here you are pointing a finger at me over tech support?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it gets confusing keeping all of your grandeur fantasies in a row, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten has never been a shill for Macs, you're reaching for anything and continuing to show that you aren't bright enough to do anything else besides check attendance and tardiness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can literally quote her going on and on and on about how great tech support is for macs.  Seriously, plebe, maybe if you took a few minutes out of your say to know what you are talking about...  during your 15 minute break, perhaps.
> 
> 
> Would you like to see how stupid your post is or are you content wallowing in your own ignorance, bell hop?
Click to expand...


Oh, this will be funny ...

Nut up or shut up, post such a quote.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> praytell.  Why don't you elaborate instead of just throwing shit out that you desperately hope will stick, fat girl.  Again, you were the shill for macs because of their big bad tech support and here you are pointing a finger at me over tech support?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it gets confusing keeping all of your grandeur fantasies in a row, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten has never been a shill for Macs, you're reaching for anything and continuing to show that *you aren't bright enough to do anything else besides check attendance and tardiness.* Found your stapler yet? Nerd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's about it to.
Click to expand...


I see you chose not to elaborate..  



Say, fat girl...  do you want to go ahead and tell mac boy about your mac tech support tirade or do I need to dig up your quotes before you abuse your status and delete them?  



Like I told ole Justin Wannabe.. It's more like the two bobs.  Someday, when you get a job beyond message board grandeur fantasies you'll understand why your mistake is so funny.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten has never been a shill for Macs, you're reaching for anything and continuing to show that *you aren't bright enough to do anything else besides check attendance and tardiness.* Found your stapler yet? Nerd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about it to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you chose not to elaborate..
> 
> 
> 
> Say, fat girl...  do you want to go ahead and tell mac boy about your mac tech support tirade or do I need to dig up your quotes before you abuse your status and delete them?
> 
> 
> 
> Like I told ole Justin Wannabe.. It's more like the two bobs.  Someday, when you get a job beyond message board grandeur fantasies you'll understand why your mistake is so funny.
Click to expand...


My "job" is based solely on reputation with small businesses and the quality of my work, no paper to say I'm good, no union to force companies to keep me employed ... and I turn down a *lot* of work (with decent recommendations of course) ... how many job offers (actual unsolicited offers) do you turn down each month? My record is ten, average is 4. 

Now, where's that quote?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's about it to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you chose not to elaborate..
> 
> 
> 
> Say, fat girl...  do you want to go ahead and tell mac boy about your mac tech support tirade or do I need to dig up your quotes before you abuse your status and delete them?
> 
> 
> 
> Like I told ole Justin Wannabe.. It's more like the two bobs.  Someday, when you get a job beyond message board grandeur fantasies you'll understand why your mistake is so funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "job" is based solely on reputation with small businesses and the quality of my work, no paper to say I'm good, no union to force companies to keep me employed ... and I turn down a *lot* of work (with decent recommendations of course) ... how many job offers (actual unsolicited offers) do you turn down each month? My record is ten, average is 4.
> 
> Now, where's that quote?
Click to expand...



yea yea yea...   by evidence of your, uh, card game you'll have to forgive me for being less than impressed with your schizophrenic hallucinations.  While you are enjoying the feast or famine I keep getting paid, fat girl.  


I see you've already abused your mod status and have taken the time to delete all those mac tech support quotes..    figures.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you chose not to elaborate..
> 
> 
> 
> Say, fat girl...  do you want to go ahead and tell mac boy about your mac tech support tirade or do I need to dig up your quotes before you abuse your status and delete them?
> 
> 
> 
> Like I told ole Justin Wannabe.. It's more like the two bobs.  Someday, when you get a job beyond message board grandeur fantasies you'll understand why your mistake is so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "job" is based solely on reputation with small businesses and the quality of my work, no paper to say I'm good, no union to force companies to keep me employed ... and I turn down a *lot* of work (with decent recommendations of course) ... how many job offers (actual unsolicited offers) do you turn down each month? My record is ten, average is 4.
> 
> Now, where's that quote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yea yea yea...   by evidence of your, uh, card game you'll have to forgive me for being less than impressed with your schizophrenic hallucinations.  While you are enjoying the feast or famine I keep getting paid, fat girl.
> 
> 
> I see you've already abused your mod status and have taken the time to delete all those mac tech support quotes..    figures.
Click to expand...


Nut up or shut up, where is that quote? 

As for my card game, not even done yet so ... yeah.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> My "job" is based solely on reputation with small businesses and the quality of my work, no paper to say I'm good, no union to force companies to keep me employed ... and I turn down a *lot* of work (with decent recommendations of course) ... how many job offers (actual unsolicited offers) do you turn down each month? My record is ten, average is 4.
> 
> Now, where's that quote?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea yea yea...   by evidence of your, uh, card game you'll have to forgive me for being less than impressed with your schizophrenic hallucinations.  While you are enjoying the feast or famine I keep getting paid, fat girl.
> 
> 
> I see you've already abused your mod status and have taken the time to delete all those mac tech support quotes..    figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nut up or shut up, where is that quote?
> 
> As for my card game, not even done yet so ... yeah.
Click to expand...


Like I said.. mods get the benefit of mopping up after themselves when they dislike how quotes look after the fact.  You've already cleaned up you mac shilling.  I guess you had some spare time on your hands.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea yea yea...   by evidence of your, uh, card game you'll have to forgive me for being less than impressed with your schizophrenic hallucinations.  While you are enjoying the feast or famine I keep getting paid, fat girl.
> 
> 
> I see you've already abused your mod status and have taken the time to delete all those mac tech support quotes..    figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut up or shut up, where is that quote?
> 
> As for my card game, not even done yet so ... yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said.. mods get the benefit of mopping up after themselves when they dislike how quotes look after the fact.  You've already cleaned up you mac shilling.  I guess you had some spare time on your hands.
Click to expand...


Um ... no I haven't, that would not only be wrong but I don't have that kind of time, nor would I need to. I have never been a big fan of Mac, but of course you missed that. Just admit you were wrong.


----------



## edthecynic

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> praytell.  Why don't you elaborate instead of just throwing shit out that you desperately hope will stick, fat girl.  Again, you were the shill for macs because of their big bad tech support and here you are pointing a finger at me over tech support?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it gets confusing keeping all of your grandeur fantasies in a row, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten has never been a shill for Macs, you're reaching for anything and continuing to show that you aren't bright enough to do anything else besides check attendance and tardiness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can literally quote her going on and on and on about how great tech support is for macs.  Seriously, plebe, maybe if you took a few minutes out of your say to know what you are talking about...  during your 15 minute break, perhaps.
Click to expand...

While KK has said Mac support is almost perfect, that's about the ONLY thing good she says about the Mac, so that hardly makes her a shill!!!!


----------



## edthecynic

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you chose not to elaborate..
> 
> 
> 
> Say, fat girl...  do you want to go ahead and tell mac boy about your mac tech support tirade or do I need to dig up your quotes* before you abuse your status and delete them? *
> 
> 
> 
> Like I told ole Justin Wannabe.. It's more like the two bobs.  Someday, when you get a job beyond message board grandeur fantasies you'll understand why your mistake is so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "job" is based solely on reputation with small businesses and the quality of my work, no paper to say I'm good, no union to force companies to keep me employed ... and I turn down a *lot* of work (with decent recommendations of course) ... how many job offers (actual unsolicited offers) do you turn down each month? My record is ten, average is 4.
> 
> Now, where's that quote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yea yea yea...   by evidence of your, uh, card game you'll have to forgive me for being less than impressed with your schizophrenic hallucinations.  While you are enjoying the feast or famine I keep getting paid, fat girl.
> 
> 
> *I see you've already abused your mod status and have taken the time to delete all those mac tech support quotes*..    figures.
Click to expand...

So you are saying because you are not sharp enough to find them KK must have deleted them. 
Want to bet I can find them? 
I suspect the keywords "mac, customer support" should do the trick.


----------



## edthecynic

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea yea yea...   by evidence of your, uh, card game you'll have to forgive me for being less than impressed with your schizophrenic hallucinations.  While you are enjoying the feast or famine I keep getting paid, fat girl.
> 
> 
> *I see you've already abused your mod status and have taken the time to delete all those mac tech support quotes.*.    figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nut up or shut up, where is that quote?
> 
> As for my card game, not even done yet so ... yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said.. *mods get the benefit of mopping up after themselves when they dislike how quotes look after the fact.  You've already cleaned up you mac shilling.*  I guess you had some spare time on your hands.
Click to expand...

Gee that didn't take me very long.  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/86077-mine-copy-is-ordered.html#post1456673

http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/73794-best-choice-for-a-laptop-10.html#post1504010


----------



## KittenKoder

edthecynic said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nut up or shut up, where is that quote?
> 
> As for my card game, not even done yet so ... yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said.. *mods get the benefit of mopping up after themselves when they dislike how quotes look after the fact.  You've already cleaned up you mac shilling.*  I guess you had some spare time on your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee that didn't take me very long.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/86077-mine-copy-is-ordered.html#post1456673
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/73794-best-choice-for-a-laptop-10.html#post1504010
Click to expand...


 Shogut is a Winzombie ... he's too scared of anything to try new things.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nut up or shut up, where is that quote?
> 
> As for my card game, not even done yet so ... yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said.. mods get the benefit of mopping up after themselves when they dislike how quotes look after the fact.  You've already cleaned up you mac shilling.  I guess you had some spare time on your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um ... no I haven't, that would not only be wrong but I don't have that kind of time, nor would I need to. I have never been a big fan of Mac, but of course you missed that. Just admit you were wrong.
Click to expand...


yea.. whatever you say, tex.  we both know that you are lying about sweeping up posts but, hey..   your kind are quick to say whatever it needs to; truth be damned.

scheisty.  for real.


----------



## Shogun

edthecynic said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kitten has never been a shill for Macs, you're reaching for anything and continuing to show that you aren't bright enough to do anything else besides check attendance and tardiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can literally quote her going on and on and on about how great tech support is for macs.  Seriously, plebe, maybe if you took a few minutes out of your say to know what you are talking about...  during your 15 minute break, perhaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While KK has said Mac support is almost perfect, that's about the ONLY thing good she says about the Mac, so that hardly makes her a shill!!!!
Click to expand...


yea right.  which is why she felt the urge to purge her input on the subject.  sure.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said.. *mods get the benefit of mopping up after themselves when they dislike how quotes look after the fact.  You've already cleaned up you mac shilling.*  I guess you had some spare time on your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee that didn't take me very long.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/86077-mine-copy-is-ordered.html#post1456673
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/73794-best-choice-for-a-laptop-10.html#post1504010
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shogut is a Winzombie ... he's too scared of anything to try new things.
Click to expand...


While I was thinking about a separate, mysteriously gone, incident of Mac shilling these will do nicely.  


Why try new Fail, koder?  You can share that joke with your ubuntu buddies after the latest build necessitates another build.  Enjoy windows 7 secretly since, clearly, you won't admit to as much in public.  I guess that's the price you pay for being a fanboy. 


but I have to admit.. I did laugh out loud when an ubuntu zombie called anyone ELSE a winzombie.  ironic.  Kinda like Dracula calling someone ELSE a blood drinker.  It just doesn't get any richer than that, folks.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said.. mods get the benefit of mopping up after themselves when they dislike how quotes look after the fact.  You've already cleaned up you mac shilling.  I guess you had some spare time on your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... no I haven't, that would not only be wrong but I don't have that kind of time, nor would I need to. I have never been a big fan of Mac, but of course you missed that. Just admit you were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea.. whatever you say, tex.  we both know that you are lying about sweeping up posts but, hey..   your kind are quick to say whatever it needs to; truth be damned.
> 
> scheisty.  for real.
Click to expand...


Keep up the accusations and you will not like the end result.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogut, if all you have to offer is this bullshit, stay out of my zone. You're an idiot, and while watching you make yourself look a fool can be quite entertaining, you are going over the top right now.

Until you have actually worked on computers, more than using MS-Office, you will never know enough to even form an opinion of what is better for what, period. Your lack of knowledge in this area is astounding for someone who makes such idiotic claims.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... no I haven't, that would not only be wrong but I don't have that kind of time, nor would I need to. I have never been a big fan of Mac, but of course you missed that. Just admit you were wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea.. whatever you say, tex.  we both know that you are lying about sweeping up posts but, hey..   your kind are quick to say whatever it needs to; truth be damned.
> 
> scheisty.  for real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep up the accusations and you will not like the end result.
Click to expand...


I've chewed up and spit out better mods of higher caliber than you, koder.  If you are going to wear a gun like that you'd better be willing to shoot me with it.  I've been around long enough to know exactly how laughable your lil threat is.  By all means, bitch, do your worst.  It's probably the only way you can respond at this point anyway.  Looks like we've just discovered your modus operandi.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea.. whatever you say, tex.  we both know that you are lying about sweeping up posts but, hey..   your kind are quick to say whatever it needs to; truth be damned.
> 
> scheisty.  for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the accusations and you will not like the end result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've chewed up and spit out better mods of higher caliber than you, koder.  If you are going to wear a gun like that you'd better be willing to shoot me with it.  I've been around long enough to know exactly how laughable your lil threat is.  By all means, bitch, do your worst.  It's probably the only way you can respond at this point anyway.  Looks like we've just discovered your modus operandi.
Click to expand...


Making false accusations about a mod on the open forums here is against the rules, you know this. If you are that insecure about your life perhaps you need to take stock in it, if your tech knowledge is so limited you have to break rules on an online forum just to feel big then you need to look at why you are going nowhere in your life.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogut, if all you have to offer is this bullshit, stay out of my zone. You're an idiot, and while watching you make yourself look a fool can be quite entertaining, you are going over the top right now.
> 
> Until you have actually worked on computers, more than using MS-Office, you will never know enough to even form an opinion of what is better for what, period. Your lack of knowledge in this area is astounding for someone who makes such idiotic claims.



fuck you.  You don't own the computer forum on USMB.  This isn't "Your Zone".  Looks like someone is getting a bit too big for their britches.

and I work on computers all the time.  Hell, if you can't derive that then it's no wonder that you find yourself needing to swing a badge rather than retort relevantly.  Your silly fucking "you don't know nuttin'" opinion is exactly what makes you such a farce in this forum.  

Now, again, if you want to act like Sheriff Ubuntu filtering out those who point out your laughable wifi problems then go with your fat self, bitch.  No one made you keep responding except your own pathetic self esteem.


/served


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the accusations and you will not like the end result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've chewed up and spit out better mods of higher caliber than you, koder.  If you are going to wear a gun like that you'd better be willing to shoot me with it.  I've been around long enough to know exactly how laughable your lil threat is.  By all means, bitch, do your worst.  It's probably the only way you can respond at this point anyway.  Looks like we've just discovered your modus operandi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making false accusations about a mod on the open forums here is against the rules, you know this. If you are that insecure about your life perhaps you need to take stock in it, if your tech knowledge is so limited you have to break rules on an online forum just to feel big then you need to look at why you are going nowhere in your life.
Click to expand...


I don't need to lie when I'm winning the argument, stupid.  Hell, someone else posted MORE of the same anyway.  You just seem to have missed sweeping up ALL of your mac shilling.  

and, you keep replying, bitch.  Again, it's your own stupidity which makes you so ironically pompous about computing.  


but hey.. again.. if you need to ban me for serving you some smack down then go get your justin long on, ****.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shogut, if all you have to offer is this bullshit, stay out of my zone. You're an idiot, and while watching you make yourself look a fool can be quite entertaining, you are going over the top right now.
> 
> Until you have actually worked on computers, more than using MS-Office, you will never know enough to even form an opinion of what is better for what, period. Your lack of knowledge in this area is astounding for someone who makes such idiotic claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you.  You don't own the computer forum on USMB.  This isn't "Your Zone".  Looks like someone is getting a bit too big for their britches.
> 
> and I work on computers all the time.  Hell, if you can't derive that then it's no wonder that you find yourself needing to swing a badge rather than retort relevantly.  Your silly fucking "you don't know nuttin'" opinion is exactly what makes you such a farce in this forum.
> 
> Now, again, if you want to act like Sheriff Ubuntu filtering out those who point out your laughable wifi problems then go with your fat self, bitch.  No one made you keep responding except your own pathetic self esteem.
> 
> 
> /served
Click to expand...


Using MS-Office is not "working" on computers, hate to break it to you zombie, but you are as computer savvy as a tic.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've chewed up and spit out better mods of higher caliber than you, koder.  If you are going to wear a gun like that you'd better be willing to shoot me with it.  I've been around long enough to know exactly how laughable your lil threat is.  By all means, bitch, do your worst.  It's probably the only way you can respond at this point anyway.  Looks like we've just discovered your modus operandi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making false accusations about a mod on the open forums here is against the rules, you know this. If you are that insecure about your life perhaps you need to take stock in it, if your tech knowledge is so limited you have to break rules on an online forum just to feel big then you need to look at why you are going nowhere in your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to lie when I'm winning the argument, stupid.  Hell, someone else posted MORE of the same anyway.  You just seem to have missed sweeping up ALL of your mac shilling.
> 
> and, you keep replying, bitch.  Again, it's your own stupidity which makes you so ironically pompous about computing.
> 
> 
> but hey.. again.. if you need to ban me for serving you some smack down then go get your justin long on, ****.
Click to expand...


You are lying, admit you were wrong or move along. You lied or you are also brain-dead, zombie.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shogut, if all you have to offer is this bullshit, stay out of my zone. You're an idiot, and while watching you make yourself look a fool can be quite entertaining, you are going over the top right now.
> 
> Until you have actually worked on computers, more than using MS-Office, you will never know enough to even form an opinion of what is better for what, period. Your lack of knowledge in this area is astounding for someone who makes such idiotic claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you.  You don't own the computer forum on USMB.  This isn't "Your Zone".  Looks like someone is getting a bit too big for their britches.
> 
> and I work on computers all the time.  Hell, if you can't derive that then it's no wonder that you find yourself needing to swing a badge rather than retort relevantly.  Your silly fucking "you don't know nuttin'" opinion is exactly what makes you such a farce in this forum.
> 
> Now, again, if you want to act like Sheriff Ubuntu filtering out those who point out your laughable wifi problems then go with your fat self, bitch.  No one made you keep responding except your own pathetic self esteem.
> 
> 
> /served
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Using MS-Office is not "working" on computers, hate to break it to you zombie, but you are as computer savvy as a tic.
Click to expand...


so which is it, you fucking ****?  Are you going to shoot or just stand there looking stupid?  Lord fucking knows how MODS are meant to continue talking shit while holding the ban club.  I bet you didn't get such advise from Gunny.  

It makes sense that you'd be so testy today, fat girl.  After all, Win7 was released yesterday and I guess you can't laughably threaten to ban all those end users installing a real OS today, can you.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making false accusations about a mod on the open forums here is against the rules, you know this. If you are that insecure about your life perhaps you need to take stock in it, if your tech knowledge is so limited you have to break rules on an online forum just to feel big then you need to look at why you are going nowhere in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to lie when I'm winning the argument, stupid.  Hell, someone else posted MORE of the same anyway.  You just seem to have missed sweeping up ALL of your mac shilling.
> 
> and, you keep replying, bitch.  Again, it's your own stupidity which makes you so ironically pompous about computing.
> 
> 
> but hey.. again.. if you need to ban me for serving you some smack down then go get your justin long on, ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are lying, admit you were wrong or move along. You lied or you are also brain-dead, zombie.
Click to expand...


Like I said.  Fuck you.  Is THIS how you need to win this OS debate?  Flexing your status?  

figures.


Like I said, bitch.  do your worst.  THIS is reflective of how much of a joke you are.  On many levels.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you.  You don't own the computer forum on USMB.  This isn't "Your Zone".  Looks like someone is getting a bit too big for their britches.
> 
> and I work on computers all the time.  Hell, if you can't derive that then it's no wonder that you find yourself needing to swing a badge rather than retort relevantly.  Your silly fucking "you don't know nuttin'" opinion is exactly what makes you such a farce in this forum.
> 
> Now, again, if you want to act like Sheriff Ubuntu filtering out those who point out your laughable wifi problems then go with your fat self, bitch.  No one made you keep responding except your own pathetic self esteem.
> 
> 
> /served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using MS-Office is not "working" on computers, hate to break it to you zombie, but you are as computer savvy as a tic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so which is it, you fucking ****?  Are you going to shoot or just stand there looking stupid?  Lord fucking knows how MODS are meant to continue talking shit while holding the ban club.  I bet you didn't get such advise from Gunny.
> 
> It makes sense that you'd be so testy today, fat girl.  After all, Win7 was released yesterday and I guess you can't laughably threaten to ban all those end users installing a real OS today, can you.
Click to expand...


No, I'm sleepy, or I'd have chewed you up already. MS also has an 18% drop in profit ... 

They also have to give this version away for free because no one seems interested in it, with them dropping support for all their OSes prior to it, the people flooding to Mac or Linux is going nowhere but up. Also, your calling and OS a "real" OS betrays your fanboy mentality, you are a zombie, and a brain dead one to add to it, as well as a liar. The trifecta.


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you.  You don't own the computer forum on USMB.  This isn't "Your Zone".  Looks like someone is getting a bit too big for their britches.
> 
> and I work on computers all the time.  Hell, if you can't derive that then it's no wonder that you find yourself needing to swing a badge rather than retort relevantly.  Your silly fucking "you don't know nuttin'" opinion is exactly what makes you such a farce in this forum.
> 
> Now, again, if you want to act like Sheriff Ubuntu filtering out those who point out your laughable wifi problems then go with your fat self, bitch.  No one made you keep responding except your own pathetic self esteem.
> 
> 
> /served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using MS-Office is not "working" on computers, hate to break it to you zombie, but you are as computer savvy as a tic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so which is it, you fucking ****?  Are you going to shoot or just stand there looking stupid?  Lord fucking knows how MODS are meant to continue talking shit while holding the ban club.  I bet you didn't get such *advise* from Gunny.
> 
> It makes sense that you'd be so testy today, fat girl.  After all, Win7 was released yesterday and I guess you can't laughably threaten to ban all those end users installing a real OS today, can you.
Click to expand...




Hey grammar boy, maybe you should work on your spelling. Those 6 letter words are tough, I would advise you to get yourself a dictionary to find out how to spell advice............ see how that works ace.

Ya know shogun, you're not a dick, you're a dildo......... a plastic dick.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using MS-Office is not "working" on computers, hate to break it to you zombie, but you are as computer savvy as a tic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so which is it, you fucking ****?  Are you going to shoot or just stand there looking stupid?  Lord fucking knows how MODS are meant to continue talking shit while holding the ban club.  I bet you didn't get such advise from Gunny.
> 
> It makes sense that you'd be so testy today, fat girl.  After all, Win7 was released yesterday and I guess you can't laughably threaten to ban all those end users installing a real OS today, can you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm sleepy, or I'd have chewed you up already. MS also has an 18% drop in profit ...
> 
> They also have to give this version away for free because no one seems interested in it, with them dropping support for all their OSes prior to it, the people flooding to Mac or Linux is going nowhere but up. Also, your calling and OS a "real" OS betrays your fanboy mentality, you are a zombie, and a brain dead one to add to it, as well as a liar. The trifecta.
Click to expand...


yea yea yea... whatever you say.  Just so you know, no amount of coffee in the world will make your silly fucking anti-ms tirade any more factual than it already isn't.  But I'm sure you can cull as much USMB user input that doesn't agree with you.  M.O., indeed.


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using MS-Office is not "working" on computers, hate to break it to you zombie, but you are as computer savvy as a tic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so which is it, you fucking ****?  Are you going to shoot or just stand there looking stupid?  Lord fucking knows how MODS are meant to continue talking shit while holding the ban club.  I bet you didn't get such *advise* from Gunny.
> 
> It makes sense that you'd be so testy today, fat girl.  After all, Win7 was released yesterday and I guess you can't laughably threaten to ban all those end users installing a real OS today, can you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey grammar boy, maybe you should work on your spelling. Those 6 letter words are tough, I would advise you to get yourself a dictionary to find out how to spell advice............ see how that works ace.
> 
> Ya know shogun, you're not a dick, you're a dildo......... a plastic dick.
Click to expand...


I don't see that you've managed to master the comma just yet.  I'm sure there is an Iphone app for that.


----------



## Shogun




----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> so which is it, you fucking ****?  Are you going to shoot or just stand there looking stupid?  Lord fucking knows how MODS are meant to continue talking shit while holding the ban club.  I bet you didn't get such advise from Gunny.
> 
> It makes sense that you'd be so testy today, fat girl.  After all, Win7 was released yesterday and I guess you can't laughably threaten to ban all those end users installing a real OS today, can you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sleepy, or I'd have chewed you up already. MS also has an 18% drop in profit ...
> 
> They also have to give this version away for free because no one seems interested in it, with them dropping support for all their OSes prior to it, the people flooding to Mac or Linux is going nowhere but up. Also, your calling and OS a "real" OS betrays your fanboy mentality, you are a zombie, and a brain dead one to add to it, as well as a liar. The trifecta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea yea yea... whatever you say.  Just so you know, no amount of coffee in the world will make your silly fucking anti-ms tirade any more factual than it already isn't.  But I'm sure you can cull as much USMB user input that doesn't agree with you.  M.O., indeed.
Click to expand...


You're the one on a tirade, the rest of us were just discussing pros and cons, because unlike you we have experience and actual knowledge about these things, while you just come and rant about a product that is past it's prime, and will begin to fade. You are also so computer illiterate you actually believe that everyone who buys a computer uses only what is pre-installed, not to mention you are too stupid to realize that free software doesn't have "market shares", nor do you know much about Apple (Steve is an arrogant bastard IRL but is great at reading pop culture now). You also don't realize that Apple doesn't make as much money on their Macs as they do their iPhones ... which have a lot of knock offs (some of them are better). Nor do you understand how important good tech support is to the technophiles, even though you should be using tech support a lot more. Nor will your brain dead ass read this whole post. 

Just keep making yourself look a fool, it will be humorous again tonight.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm sleepy, or I'd have chewed you up already. MS also has an 18% drop in profit ...
> 
> They also have to give this version away for free because no one seems interested in it, with them dropping support for all their OSes prior to it, the people flooding to Mac or Linux is going nowhere but up. Also, your calling and OS a "real" OS betrays your fanboy mentality, you are a zombie, and a brain dead one to add to it, as well as a liar. The trifecta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea yea yea... whatever you say.  Just so you know, no amount of coffee in the world will make your silly fucking anti-ms tirade any more factual than it already isn't.  But I'm sure you can cull as much USMB user input that doesn't agree with you.  M.O., indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one on a tirade, the rest of us were just discussing pros and cons, because unlike you we have experience and actual knowledge about these things, while you just come and rant about a product that is past it's prime, and will begin to fade. You are also so computer illiterate you actually believe that everyone who buys a computer uses only what is pre-installed, not to mention you are too stupid to realize that free software doesn't have "market shares", nor do you know much about Apple (Steve is an arrogant bastard IRL but is great at reading pop culture now). You also don't realize that Apple doesn't make as much money on their Macs as they do their iPhones ... which have a lot of knock offs (some of them are better). Nor do you understand how important good tech support is to the technophiles, even though you should be using tech support a lot more. Nor will your brain dead ass read this whole post.
> 
> Just keep making yourself look a fool, it will be humorous again tonight.
Click to expand...


tell me more about which of us looks like a fool, monkey girl, AFTER you go ahead and put away the club that you thought was supposed to scare me into submission.  





and no, your constant shilling for macs and the latest ubuntu fad pretty much burst your self righteous bubble.  Seriously, you are about as competent on computers as any three page mac wizard should be.  Claiming that someone else doesn't know as much as you means about as much as your status around here.

Enjoy some facts to go along with your Fail today.





In fact, this is why we BOTH know you would not take my bet on the market share of your favorite little half asses OS: you'd rather rationalize bullshit than face the fact of your laughable market share.  But hey, you can always ban the boulder in your shoe, can't you.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea yea yea... whatever you say.  Just so you know, no amount of coffee in the world will make your silly fucking anti-ms tirade any more factual than it already isn't.  But I'm sure you can cull as much USMB user input that doesn't agree with you.  M.O., indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one on a tirade, the rest of us were just discussing pros and cons, because unlike you we have experience and actual knowledge about these things, while you just come and rant about a product that is past it's prime, and will begin to fade. You are also so computer illiterate you actually believe that everyone who buys a computer uses only what is pre-installed, not to mention you are too stupid to realize that free software doesn't have "market shares", nor do you know much about Apple (Steve is an arrogant bastard IRL but is great at reading pop culture now). You also don't realize that Apple doesn't make as much money on their Macs as they do their iPhones ... which have a lot of knock offs (some of them are better). Nor do you understand how important good tech support is to the technophiles, even though you should be using tech support a lot more. Nor will your brain dead ass read this whole post.
> 
> Just keep making yourself look a fool, it will be humorous again tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tell me more about which of us looks like a fool, monkey girl, AFTER you go ahead and put away the club that you thought was supposed to scare me into submission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no, your constant shilling for macs and the latest ubuntu fad pretty much burst your self righteous bubble.  Seriously, you are about as competent on computers as any three page mac wizard should be.  Claiming that someone else doesn't know as much as you means about as much as your status around here.
> 
> Enjoy some facts to go along with your Fail today.
Click to expand...


I didn't think you'd read the whole post. You are so out of your league in this zone that you have to resort to lies and attacking those who share information. I make money with my knowledge of tech, who pays you for yours?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one on a tirade, the rest of us were just discussing pros and cons, because unlike you we have experience and actual knowledge about these things, while you just come and rant about a product that is past it's prime, and will begin to fade. You are also so computer illiterate you actually believe that everyone who buys a computer uses only what is pre-installed, not to mention you are too stupid to realize that free software doesn't have "market shares", nor do you know much about Apple (Steve is an arrogant bastard IRL but is great at reading pop culture now). You also don't realize that Apple doesn't make as much money on their Macs as they do their iPhones ... which have a lot of knock offs (some of them are better). Nor do you understand how important good tech support is to the technophiles, even though you should be using tech support a lot more. Nor will your brain dead ass read this whole post.
> 
> Just keep making yourself look a fool, it will be humorous again tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me more about which of us looks like a fool, monkey girl, AFTER you go ahead and put away the club that you thought was supposed to scare me into submission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no, your constant shilling for macs and the latest ubuntu fad pretty much burst your self righteous bubble.  Seriously, you are about as competent on computers as any three page mac wizard should be.  Claiming that someone else doesn't know as much as you means about as much as your status around here.
> 
> Enjoy some facts to go along with your Fail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't think you'd read the whole post. You are so out of your league in this zone that you have to resort to lies and attacking those who share information. I make money with my knowledge of tech, who pays you for yours?
Click to expand...


Are you sure you want to keep playing or do you need to ban me so you can get the final word in, bitch?  It's funny that you talk about "out of your league" given how pitiful Ubuntu and Mac is in the computing world.  Feel free to feel superior; lord fucking knows that it's probably not obvious as fuck how your poor self esteem causes such behaviour.  Hell, if the fat bitch you talk to in the mirror says you are the bestest computer knowledge in the universe then it must be true..  on penalty of a ban, no less.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell me more about which of us looks like a fool, monkey girl, AFTER you go ahead and put away the club that you thought was supposed to scare me into submission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no, your constant shilling for macs and the latest ubuntu fad pretty much burst your self righteous bubble.  Seriously, you are about as competent on computers as any three page mac wizard should be.  Claiming that someone else doesn't know as much as you means about as much as your status around here.
> 
> Enjoy some facts to go along with your Fail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think you'd read the whole post. You are so out of your league in this zone that you have to resort to lies and attacking those who share information. I make money with my knowledge of tech, who pays you for yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you want to keep playing or do you need to ban me so you can get the final word in, bitch?  It's funny that you talk about "out of your league" given how pitiful Ubuntu and Mac is in the computing world.  Feel free to feel superior; lord fucking knows that it's probably not obvious as fuck how your poor self esteem causes such behaviour.  Hell, if the fat bitch you talk to in the mirror says you are the bestest computer knowledge in the universe then it must be true..  on penalty of a ban, no less.
Click to expand...


 You don't keep up with the "Computing" world very well. Hint: Business magazines don't keep up with the computing world either.


----------



## KittenKoder

PS Shogut: Rewording what I called you doesn't an insult make, however it does prove you have absolutely nothing.


----------



## Shogun

keep talking to yourself, fat girl.  claiming that everyone else is just not as much of an expert as you, again, just doesn't impress me.  When you can participate in this forum without laughably waving your status around then perhaps you'll deserve more attention than you already don't get.  You and your 5 1337 hax0r lol ubuntu using buddies might impress a batch of 5th graders but to people who do more with computing besides waste time fucking around with the app du jour... well.. you become a richer punchline with every post.  Go check your ram fluid and make sure your mouse is lubed, bitch.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> *Making false accusations about a mod on the open forums here is against the rules, you know this*. If you are that insecure about your life perhaps you need to take stock in it, if your tech knowledge is so limited you have to break rules on an online forum just to feel big then you need to look at why you are going nowhere in your life.



Except you are in this thread as a regular poster. So that would be an abuse of power.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Making false accusations about a mod on the open forums here is against the rules, you know this*. If you are that insecure about your life perhaps you need to take stock in it, if your tech knowledge is so limited you have to break rules on an online forum just to feel big then you need to look at why you are going nowhere in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you are in this thread as a regular poster. So that would be an abuse of power.
Click to expand...


1. Reread the rules.
2. You are as wrong on this as Shogut.


----------



## KittenKoder

Windows 7 Launch Parties Fizzle - Business Center - PC World


----------



## KittenKoder

Fix Ethernet driver problems in virtualized Windows 7 | CNET TV - CNET
Will Windows 7 be another failure? | Trends Updates
AppleInsider | Archives: October 2009
Newsvine - Windows 7 XP Mode Creates Security Failure - Says Sophos AV ...
Windows 7 Beta: Epic Failure (plus no USB 3.0 support) | USBHacker - Mixx No USB 3.0 support! Bummer dude.


----------



## KittenKoder

http://vista.blorge.com/2008/05/27/microsoft-denies-failure-of-windows-vista-spouts-fluff-on-7/


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> 1. Reread the rules.
> 2. You are as wrong on this as Shogut.



I have read the rules. I'd like you to point out specifically which rule that Shogun is breaking. You are not in this thread as a mod, you are in this thread as a regular poster. To be suddenly turning on your hat to Mod to wave your ban stick at Shogun is not going to work. Especially when Shogun wasn't breaking any rules.

I don't know how it is to others, but when you start to threaten to ban for "not admitting you were wrong" you look like a petty bitch anyway. No offense.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Reread the rules.
> 2. You are as wrong on this as Shogut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules. I'd like you to point out specifically which rule that Shogun is breaking. You are not in this thread as a mod, you are in this thread as a regular poster. To be suddenly turning on your hat to Mod to wave your ban stick at Shogun is not going to work. Especially when Shogun wasn't breaking any rules.
> 
> I don't know how it is to others, but when you start to threaten to ban for "not admitting you were wrong" you look like a petty bitch anyway. No offense.
Click to expand...


 Where did I make a threat?


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Where did I make a threat?





KittenKoder said:


> Keep up the accusations and you will not like the end result.



And Post #126.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I make a threat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the accusations and you will not like the end result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Post #126.
Click to expand...


That's a threat to you?


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> That's a threat to you?



If someone says to me, "keep it up and you won't like the end result" then yeah. I would consider it a threat.

threat - Definition from the Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary


----------



## KittenKoder

Back on the side topic:
Windows 7: Epic Failure | The Coffeehouse | Channel 9
Windows 7 Release Fail | Sankaku Complex
UPGRADE FAILURE: Vista Ultimate 64-bit ------> Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit <- That's just sad.
TG Daily - Is Microsoft set up for failure with Windows 7 and Office 2010? <- 60% of companies do not see it as an improvement ...
Why Windows 7 is going to fail for gaming and more... <- ... and people thought Linux was bad for gaming.


----------



## KittenKoder

Windoze and Mac are pretty much tied right now, with Windoze 7 release:
Mac OS X vs. Windows 7: Who has the best upgrade? | Apple - CNET News


----------



## Modbert

Really KK? It hasn't even been out three days. I'm sure this will pain you:



> Pre-orders of Windows 7 at Amazon.co.uk in the f*irst eight hours of its availability surpassed the demand for Windows Vista in its first 17 weeks.*[67] It became the *highest-grossing pre-order in Amazon's history, surpassing sales of the previous record holder, the seventh Harry Potter book.*[68]





> _Reviews of Windows 7 were mostly positive_, praising its usability when compared to its predecessor, Windows Vista. CNet gives Windows 7 Home Premium a rating of 4.5 out of 5 stars,[69] stating that it "is more than what Vista should have been, [and] it's where Microsoft needed to go".
> 
> After the launch, 64-bit versions of Windows 7 Professional and Ultimate editions* sold out in Japan*.[75]



Windows 7 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KittenKoder

Battle of the Features: Windows 7 vs. Mac OS X 10.6, Snow Leopard &mdash; Datamation.com

Everything listed as an "improvement" to Windoze 7 has been available for years on Linux. 

Just because Best Buy and Circuit City are buying more licenses expecting to sell them all, doesn't mean they are in the hands of people using them.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Battle of the Features: Windows 7 vs. Mac OS X 10.6, Snow Leopard &mdash; Datamation.com
> 
> Everything listed as an "improvement" to Windoze 7 has been available for years on Linux.
> 
> *Just because Best Buy and Circuit City are buying more licenses expecting to sell them all, doesn't mean they are in the hands of people using them*.



This sentence doesn't bode well for everything else you say.


----------



## KittenKoder

This is a good example of a blind Windoze user who has never really tried anything else trying to compare it to another OS. 
Microsoft to offer Family Pack for Windows 7 Home Premium | Ed Bott&#8217;s Microsoft Report | ZDNet.com

Shogut, is your name Ed?


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of the Features: Windows 7 vs. Mac OS X 10.6, Snow Leopard &mdash; Datamation.com
> 
> Everything listed as an "improvement" to Windoze 7 has been available for years on Linux.
> 
> *Just because Best Buy and Circuit City are buying more licenses expecting to sell them all, doesn't mean they are in the hands of people using them*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sentence doesn't bode well for everything else you say.
Click to expand...


 Really? Are you one like Shogut who believes that no one installs something over the OS and programs that are pre-installed on their computers ... pre-installs are counted in the OS "sales" even while they're on the shelves.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> This is a good example of a blind Windoze user who has never really tried anything else trying to compare it to another OS.
> Microsoft to offer Family Pack for Windows 7 Home Premium | Ed Botts Microsoft Report | ZDNet.com
> 
> Shogut, is your name Ed?



Again, you show your ignorance:



> Ed Bott is an award-winning technology writer with more than two decades' experience writing for mainstream media outlets and online publications. He's served as editor of the U.S. edition of PC Computing and managing editor of PC World; both publications had monthly paid circulation in excess of 1 million during his tenure. He is the author of more than 25 books on Microsoft Windows and Office, including the best-selling Microsoft Windows XP Inside Out, Second Edition.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good example of a blind Windoze user who has never really tried anything else trying to compare it to another OS.
> Microsoft to offer Family Pack for Windows 7 Home Premium | Ed Botts Microsoft Report | ZDNet.com
> 
> Shogut, is your name Ed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you show your ignorance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Bott is an award-winning technology writer with more than two decades' experience writing for mainstream media outlets and online publications. He's served as editor of the U.S. edition of PC Computing and managing editor of PC World; both publications had monthly paid circulation in excess of 1 million during his tenure. He is the author of more than 25 books on Microsoft Windows and Office, including the best-selling Microsoft Windows XP Inside Out, Second Edition.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


 Popularity doesn't mean better, it just means more money backing it.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Really? Are you one like Shogut who believes that no one installs something over the OS and programs that are pre-installed on their computers ... pre-installs are counted in the OS "sales" even while they're on the shelves.



Are you THAT foolish? Mind telling me when's the last time you been to Circuit City? Last I checked, they went bankrupt and all stores closed on or before March 8, 2009. Which makes me think that you're out of touch if you seriously didn't recognize that.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Popularity doesn't mean better, it just means more money backing it.



So what makes you think you're more qualified then him again? What did you miss about award-winning technology writer and more than two decades of experience? He's served as editors of editions that you could only dream to do so. The same thing with the number of books you've published. Also, PC World is not some bumpkin blog out of nowhere.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are you one like Shogut who believes that no one installs something over the OS and programs that are pre-installed on their computers ... pre-installs are counted in the OS "sales" even while they're on the shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you THAT foolish? Mind telling me when's the last time you been to Circuit City? Last I checked, they went bankrupt and all stores closed on or before March 8, 2009. Which makes me think that you're out of touch if you seriously didn't recognize that.
Click to expand...


:eyeroll: I was using a "generalization" ... you are naive, tell me, how many OSes have you actually used? How many programs have you written in these? How many applications have you actually installed and been paid to not only advise but also set up and maintain? How many networks are you paid to make sure work? How much time do you have to spend keeping said networks running?


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> :eyeroll: I was using a "generalization" ... you are naive, tell me, how many OSes have you actually used? How many programs have you written in these? How many applications have you actually installed and been paid to not only advise but also set up and maintain? How many networks are you paid to make sure work? How much time do you have to spend keeping said networks running?



If you're going to compare my experience to yours, then we can compare yours to Ed's. Forgo, If I use Ed's as a example, you still lose. I love the little game you played there. Generalization my ass.

I have used Windows and Mac if you must know by the way. I have not written or paid in an of those programs. But again, because I showed you to be a COMPLETE FOOL you start to try that argument. Well guess what, plenty of people with more experience with you consider Windows to be better. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDW0ZnZxjn4&feature=related]YouTube - You Lose! Good Day Sir![/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> :eyeroll: I was using a "generalization" ... you are naive, tell me, how many OSes have you actually used? How many programs have you written in these? How many applications have you actually installed and been paid to not only advise but also set up and maintain? How many networks are you paid to make sure work? How much time do you have to spend keeping said networks running?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're going to compare my experience to yours, then we can compare yours to Ed's. Forgo, If I use Ed's as a example, you still lose. I love the little game you played there. Generalization my ass.
> 
> I have used Windows and Mac if you must know by the way. I have not written or paid in an of those programs. But again, because I showed you to be a COMPLETE FOOL you start to try that argument. Well guess what, plenty of people with more experience with you consider Windows to be better.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDW0ZnZxjn4&feature=related]YouTube - You Lose! Good Day Sir![/ame]
Click to expand...


Using doesn't mean you surf the web. 

Okay, since you are a "must take everything literal" person, I recommend you find a "Hippy/Geek to Nerd" dictionary, technophiles like you are too techno-ignorant to explain much to. I have already stated a long time ago (conveniently ignored by Shogut) that your choice in OS should be base on what you like, not on what the "popular" culture says. If you don't actually work with all the OSes before choosing one, then you are a moron or a chickenshit, sorry but that's the break. I say very little about Mac other than mentioning it's tech support because ... well ... I haven't used it, my job utilizes mostly IBM servers for many small businesses. Linux is more secure and has more available options than even Windoze 7 has, yes I've tried the Beta and am going to be testing the "full" release at a convention soon. Everything "new" for Windoze 7 is old news in Linux with Gnome, KDE, and X-Org. Now the new code isn't really a rip off from Sun's Java, and even the newest configuration options are nothing compared to a Linux distro like Ubuntu. Now it just looks like a darker Mac ... at least they realized that Mac is becoming more popular, though mostly because ... MS tech support sucks BIG time. I've tried, I reported a problem with their IE ... they still haven't fixed it.


----------



## KittenKoder

Identical machines:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymbB8RT6Aas]YouTube - Race Ubuntu Karmic Alpha 2 vs Windows 7 RC[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

All of these effects have been available on Gnome desktops (Linux) for a looooong time:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3_FNdjOJoE&feature=related]YouTube - Ubuntu Karmic with Compiz and Emerald[/ame]

Windoze 7 just added about half of them.


----------



## Modbert

And my Mac Laptop beats both of those time wise. You really are not making a good argument.


----------



## Modbert

By the way KK, for someone who is all about "letting whatever fits people best for them" and "Shogun is wrong" you sure are hellbent at painting Windows as the worst creation in mankind. I've never seen someone so obsessed in trying to defeat Shogun in an argument. Even Ghook or Rabbi gave up after a certain point.

All you're doing is chasing your white whale, but you're never going to catch it.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> By the way KK, for someone who is all about "letting whatever fits people best for them" and "Shogun is wrong" you sure are hellbent at painting Windows as the worst creation in mankind. I've never seen someone so obsessed in trying to defeat Shogun in an argument. Even Ghook or Rabbi gave up after a certain point.
> 
> All you're doing is chasing your white whale, but you're never going to catch it.



Actually, that's just what you are seeing now, the "he started it" actually works here. I paint MS as slowly dying company because they are unable to keep up with technology. I use to like Windoze (pre-XP), but with XP coding because a mess and you had to pay a fortune for it, but even after paying (which I foolishly did) you can't get what you need, and they never answer your requests. The "standard" API sucked more, instead of utilizing the perfectly good GDI interface and completing that they went and replaced it with a completely new one that was widget specific, then Vista made it even worse giving the programmer no control of their widgets, not to mention as a user I had no control over the look and feel, it was their look or no look ... unless you wasted even more money "buying" more looks ... with Ubuntu I have my desktop looking *exactly* how I want it to, with only a few mouse clicks I make minor changes once in a while, where in order to just change the color in Windoze I had to go through a whole mess or write a new program that used the now out of date GDI (simply because they never completed the fucking thing though if they had Gnome-like desktops would have been introduced to Windoze, by guess the fuck who) ... anyhow, Windoze is still good only because they control a lot of computer stores, but ... people rarely even try Linux out of fear or ignorance then trash it like Shogut did ... that does piss me off. Linux never made their libraries out dated by simply dropping them, so my code keeps up without having to spend more money every month just for the header files.

So yeah, all I have to say about Windoze is bad to the likes of Shogut.


----------



## KittenKoder

MS has even pissed off IBM, the company that made them possible.
http://linux.slashdot.org/story/09/10/20/1756215/IBMs-Answer-To-Windows-7-Is-Ubuntu-Linux


----------



## KittenKoder

As a side note:

I use to be one who loved the joke "Mac users need rounded corners ... so they don't poke their eyes out."


----------



## Shogun

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Are you one like Shogut who believes that no one installs something over the OS and programs that are pre-installed on their computers ... pre-installs are counted in the OS "sales" even while they're on the shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you THAT foolish? Mind telling me when's the last time you been to Circuit City? Last I checked, they went bankrupt and all stores closed on or before March 8, 2009. Which makes me think that you're out of touch if you seriously didn't recognize that.
Click to expand...




SERVED


careful.. if you keep up with this line of logic you won't like what happens!


----------



## PatekPhilippe

I have a lot of laptops...probably about 6 all together, an old ThinkPad, a Sony, a Fujitsu, a Mac, a Toshiba...my small Mac that I use on the road is nice, light and easy to use.  At my desk I have an Alienware m17x-R1 series...with the solid state hard drive.  I love this computer...never had ANY issues with it whatsoever.  They aren't cheap though....


----------



## Annie

PC vs. Mac now vs. PC and Mac then | Crave - CNET

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZOop-mnKEk&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## keee keee

Macs rule!!!! p.c.means piece of crap


----------



## KittenKoder

keee keee said:


> Macs rule!!!! p.c.means piece of crap



You do realize that by the true definition of the abbreviation ... Mac is a PC.


----------



## Said1

I now have an imac. My mother bought one for me yesterday - kick ass screen.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:


> I now have an imac. My mother bought one for me yesterday - kick ass screen.



Congrats, hope you enjoy it as much as I do. 

My daughter is buying her soon to be fiance a 15" Mac Pro for Christmas. She's getting the ring,  .

Being my daughter, she's getting all of us to go in with her. LOL!


----------



## Said1

I have no problem with macs, never have - especially free ones!

Good for you your daughter!


----------



## sitarro

Said1 said:


> I now have an imac. My mother bought one for me yesterday - kick ass screen.



Do you have the newest one with the 27' screen? Watch any Pixar movie on that screen, it will blow you away!


----------



## Said1

sitarro said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now have an imac. My mother bought one for me yesterday - kick ass screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the newest one with the 27' screen? Watch any Pixar movie on that screen, it will blow you away!
Click to expand...




It is the newest one. I'm not sure how big it is, but it's HUGE! It's bigger than the 20" monitor for my desk top. I absolutely love it. Like I said, Mac-PC, makes no difference to me because I don't really do anything complicated, although my daughter is getting much more advanced in the photography area, so my mother thought it would be a good investment for us. She's owned a Mac since 1987, I don't think she'd buy anything else, ever either way. 

Remember, it was the IPOD that I had the distaste for. Sony all the way in that area! 

Also, I'm starting to wish I had an Iphone instead of a blackberry, but again, beggars can't be chosers and my student plan it to die for.


----------



## sitarro

Said1 said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now have an imac. My mother bought one for me yesterday - kick ass screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the newest one with the 27' screen? Watch any Pixar movie on that screen, it will blow you away!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the newest one. I'm not sure how big it is, but it's HUGE! It's bigger than the 20" monitor for my desk top. I absolutely love it. Like I said, Mac-PC, makes no difference to me because I don't really do anything complicated, although my daughter is getting much more advanced in the photography area, so my mother thought it would be a good investment for us. She's owned a Mac since 1987, I don't think she'd buy anything else, ever either way.
> 
> Remember, it was the IPOD that I had the distaste for. Sony all the way in that area!
> 
> Also, I'm starting to wish I had an Iphone instead of a blackberry, but again, beggars can't be chosers and my student plan it to die for.
Click to expand...


The 27" is the perfect ratio (16:9)for watching movies and with Photoshop, your daughter will have plenty of space to the side for the tool boxes while having a huge space to blow up the photographs she's working on. The LED backlit screen is super bright with extremely accurate color, perfect for photographic work.

How about the new mouse, wireless with a touch sensitive top, I am planning on getting one as soon as the Apple store has them in stock. I have a wireless Mighty Mouse with they roller ball and it works very well but I tried the new design and it's incredible.They said that they are selling every iMac that they get in, they can't build them fast enough.

I need to get my 24" iMac stolen so that I can get the 27", it's a huge improvement inside and out.


----------



## Said1

sitarro said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the newest one with the 27' screen? Watch any Pixar movie on that screen, it will blow you away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the newest one. I'm not sure how big it is, but it's HUGE! It's bigger than the 20" monitor for my desk top. I absolutely love it. Like I said, Mac-PC, makes no difference to me because I don't really do anything complicated, although my daughter is getting much more advanced in the photography area, so my mother thought it would be a good investment for us. She's owned a Mac since 1987, I don't think she'd buy anything else, ever either way.
> 
> Remember, it was the IPOD that I had the distaste for. Sony all the way in that area!
> 
> Also, I'm starting to wish I had an Iphone instead of a blackberry, but again, beggars can't be chosers and my student plan it to die for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 27" is the perfect ratio (16:9)for watching movies and with Photoshop, your daughter will have plenty of space to the side for the tool boxes while having a huge space to blow up the photographs she's working on. The LED backlit screen is super bright with extremely accurate color, perfect for photographic work.
> 
> How about the new mouse, wireless with a touch sensitive top, I am planning on getting one as soon as the Apple store has them in stock. I have a wireless Mighty Mouse with they roller ball and it works very well but I tried the new design and it's incredible.They said that they are selling every iMac that they get in, they can't build them fast enough.
> 
> I need to get my 24" iMac stolen so that I can get the 27", it's a huge improvement inside and out.
Click to expand...


I'm using my old mouse, I can't live without right click. I would like a wireless at some point, but I really too poor for niceties like that these days. 

My mother keeps going on and on about how it has 2 something - space/memory related jargin?? I'm guessing that's a good thing? 

Anyway, the screen is just incredible, I will say that. My daughter won her first photo contest this summer at a local fair, so she's raring to go. We've been fighting over it a lot.


----------



## edthecynic

Said1 said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the newest one. I'm not sure how big it is, but it's HUGE! It's bigger than the 20" monitor for my desk top. I absolutely love it. Like I said, Mac-PC, makes no difference to me because I don't really do anything complicated, although my daughter is getting much more advanced in the photography area, so my mother thought it would be a good investment for us. She's owned a Mac since 1987, I don't think she'd buy anything else, ever either way.
> 
> Remember, it was the IPOD that I had the distaste for. Sony all the way in that area!
> 
> Also, I'm starting to wish I had an Iphone instead of a blackberry, but again, beggars can't be chosers and my student plan it to die for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 27" is the perfect ratio (16:9)for watching movies and with Photoshop, your daughter will have plenty of space to the side for the tool boxes while having a huge space to blow up the photographs she's working on. The LED backlit screen is super bright with extremely accurate color, perfect for photographic work.
> 
> How about the new mouse, wireless with a touch sensitive top, I am planning on getting one as soon as the Apple store has them in stock. I have a wireless Mighty Mouse with they roller ball and it works very well but I tried the new design and it's incredible.They said that they are selling every iMac that they get in, they can't build them fast enough.
> 
> I need to get my 24" iMac stolen so that I can get the 27", it's a huge improvement inside and out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm using my old mouse, *I can't live without right click.* I would like a wireless at some point, but I really too poor for niceties like that these days.
> 
> My mother keeps going on and on about how it has 2 something - space/memory related jargin?? I'm guessing that's a good thing?
> 
> Anyway, the screen is just incredible, I will say that. My daughter won her first photo contest this summer at a local fair, so she's raring to go. We've been fighting over it a lot.
Click to expand...

On the Mac, if you "option" click you get the same thing as right click on a 2 button mouse.


----------



## Said1

Really? I will look into that, thanks. Still, my old mouse is esthetically pleasing as well. Black with silver butterflies.


----------



## edthecynic

Said1 said:


> I would like a wireless at some point, but I really too poor for niceties like that these days.


You can get a good wireless optical mouse with 2 buttons and a scroll wheel that is Mac compatible very cheep on eBay. I use the LX6 myself.

wireless optical mouse, great deals on Computers Networking on eBay!


----------



## sitarro

The mighty mouse has left and right clicks, another 2 on the sides and the scroll wheel that can be clicked also.


----------

